# ROB VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS



## mr.fisheye

*CHECK OUT ROBS NEW WEBSITE* 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com

*POST UP UR "ROB JOBS"*


----------



## red chev

your link didnt work!!love rob vanderslice's paint jobs!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

my fault, im still figuring this thing out...lol

but if you love robs work check out his new website 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com


----------



## mr.fisheye

NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH ROB...IM SORRY AND THATS NO DISRESPECT...ROB HAS PAID HIS DUES AND HIS WORK CANT BE TOUCHED...THATS JUST MY 2 SENSE!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

ROBS GOING OFF ON MY LINCOLN NEXT WEEK.... IM GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT DONE FOR THE SUPERSHOW


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

*ONCE U GET A ROB JOB...U GET ONE OF THESE..ITS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 DEAL*


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SOME MORE HOT SHIT*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## rag-4




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES

those are some sick paint jobs, but who's that hot ass chick that's modeling for him :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

JUANITA MARTINEZ SOON TO BE FAMOUS....LOL
WHATS CRACKIN SERVERED TIES, WHEN WE GONNA GET YOU IN THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

MS. JUANITA MARTINEZ...JUST FOR YOU SERVERED TIES


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

I DONT HAVE A PIC OF IT BLUE BUT...


----------



## stricly*bizz*ness

what starting price? and waiting period?


----------



## DJ63

post some pics of his past work, the old rivi, the geo storm, more of jeremys cadi. pic of the orginal casanova and def. more pics of ms Juanita :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10289347
> *I DONT HAVE A PIC OF IT BLUE BUT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 31 2008, 05:02 PM~10300671
> *post some pics of his past work, the old rivi, the geo storm, more of jeremys cadi. pic of the orginal casanova and def. more pics of ms Juanita  :thumbsup:
> *



ok, ill be at the shop today or tomorrow, im gonna get casanova I,II,III.....AND i can get a preview of IV(IF ROB IS COOL WITH IT) before it was removed from the shop after georges passing, all it needed to be done was cleared....ill be posting up more pix soon.............

juanita pix will also be on the way....photoshoots start up at the end of this month!! stay posted....thanks homies


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by stricly*bizz*ness_@Mar 31 2008, 02:56 AM~10295410
> *what starting price?  and waiting period?
> *



EMAIL US FOR QUOTES www.vanderslicecustoms.com


----------



## DJ63

I used to live across the street from Rob up at longview going up 9 mile when I was in high school. I always wanted him to paint my Monte that I had but had no funds, now I have the money and no monte. Ms. Juanita is hella hot, post some pics. Wheres the shop at? I went to where I thought it was and could be cuz I saw his old multi colred cadi there but no one was there?


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 1 2008, 11:52 AM~10307319
> *ok, ill be at the shop today or tomorrow, im gonna get casanova I,II,III.....AND i can get a preview of IV(IF ROB IS COOL WITH IT) before it was removed from the shop after georges passing, all it needed to be done was cleared....ill be posting up more pix soon.............
> 
> juanita pix will also be on the way....photoshoots start up at the end of this month!! stay posted....thanks homies
> *


I heard about IV, wished I could have seen it.


----------



## mr.fisheye

[/B]BY REQUEST THE CASANOVA'S I, II, II...AND A TEASER OF IV

*THE ORIGINAL CASANOVA I







































*


----------



## mr.fisheye

CASANOVA II...MAN THIS FUCKER WAS BAD


----------



## mr.fisheye

*CASANOVA IV ROB DOESNT WANT TO SHOW THE PATTERNS, FOR IT NEVER BUSTED OUT, BUT HERE IS IT READY FOR PAINT, ROB HAD JUST FINISHED THE BODY MODS(LOOK AT THE GROUND EFFECTS, MADE AND MOLDED BY HAND)








*


----------



## mr.fisheye

OLD SCHOOL ALA MADRE


----------



## mr.fisheye

VANDERSLICE AND DEALBA...IT DONT GET NO BETTER!!!!!!









O.G. ABEL AND ROB....PROBLY THE SICKEST TO EVER HOOK UP ON A CAR!!!


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10311553
> *OLD SCHOOL ALA MADRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember this from way back


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 1 2008, 08:37 PM~10311517
> *CASANOVA II...MAN THIS FUCKER WAS BAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was at his old shop in East Side San Jo when he painted this, that the was the first time I met him when he was painting Casanova II


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 1 2008, 08:40 PM~10311538
> *CASANOVA IV ROB DOESNT WANT TO SHOW THE PATTERNS, FOR IT NEVER BUSTED OUT, BUT HERE IS IT READY FOR PAINT, ROB HAD JUST FINISHED THE BODY MODS(LOOK AT THE GROUND EFFECTS, MADE AND MOLDED BY HAND)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Will it ever come out again?*


----------



## DJ63

:0


----------



## DJ63

do you have any close ups if his personal caddi, where it said fuck speedy when they were going at it and all the other little details he had on it?


----------



## carsofabq

What every happened to CASANOVA ? Also isnt this truck OLD SCHOOL ALA MADRE Joes old Truck? What every happened to that truck last time I saw it was at Kreative Koncepts over on high street. Also what every happened to Joe???? I know a lot of Questions.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2008, 07:56 PM~10311738
> *do you have any close ups if his personal caddi, where it said fuck speedy when they were going at it and all the other little details he had on it?
> *


I CAN GET SOME, JUST GOTTA GO THRU ROBS BOXES AND BOXES AND BOXES OF PIXS LOL


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10311679
> *Will it ever come out again?
> *


 NO ONE KNOWS WHERE ITS AT, I GUESS HIS WIFE NATALIA CAME AND GOT IT AND NO ONE KNOWS WHERE ITS AT....SO THAT QUESTION I CANT ANSWER, BUT ROB SAID ALL IT HAD TO BE DONE WAS CLEARED AND FLAKED....I SAW PIX OF IT PAINTED...IT WAS GONNA BE FUCKIN BAD FUCKIN ASS


----------



## mr.fisheye

ROB AND FAMILY


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

casanova III


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Guest




----------



## DJ63

Rob is a bad ass painter but I think his old work is his best!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 4 2008, 05:05 PM~10337249
> *Rob is a bad ass painter but I think his old work is his best!
> *


well i lIke alot of his old stuff, but i like robs mentality.....once people start bitting his shit....which happens the minute he drops a new style, he changes it up......thats what makes him the best.......there are alot of great painters out there....but they have 1 or 2 styles......rob can hit you with anything.....and that my friends is why i would put a rob paint job up againt anyone elses skills..

if you cant change in this indusatry , your threw! and rob has standed the test of time!....champion after champion after champion

but yeah his old stuff is sick...but his new shit is just as sick




BTY, I HAVE A CAR IN THE WORKS THAT IS AONNA HAVE THE OLD ROB FEEL WITH A NEW TWIST......STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 5 2008, 09:14 AM~10341238
> *well i lIke alot of his old stuff, but i like robs mentality.....once people start bitting his shit....which happens the minute he drops a new style, he changes it up......thats what makes him the best.......there are alot of great painters out there....but they have 1 or 2 styles......rob can hit you with anything.....and that my friends is why i would put a rob paint job up againt anyone elses skills..
> 
> if you cant change in this indusatry , your threw! and rob has standed the test of time!....champion after champion after champion
> 
> but yeah his old stuff is sick...but his new shit is just as sick
> BTY, I HAVE A CAR IN THE WORKS THAT IS AONNA HAVE THE OLD ROB FEEL WITH A NEW TWIST......STAY TUNED!!!
> *


you make a good point! you def. need to post some progress pics on your car. I like the pics of the new rides he painted in his other thread on here, well I'm guessing thier new; the flow eally nice and are real subtle I might need to see what he can do to my truck :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye

i will try...im kinda keeping it under wraps so i can bust it out when the time is right .....BUT he is painting my other ride next week and ill hit you with that for sure....that one will be different style to....he is patterng a white pearl with candies and other shit....im interensted to see the pearl patterns, ive never seen that....but rob said he could do it.....so i have no doubt bout it!!!....its the lincoln on page 1 of this forum(lexus white with a platinum pearl)


----------



## mr.fisheye

oh yeah....he just finished a fuckin sick 63 last night.....the dude who owns it is redoing the interior and the setup in the trunk...once he is done(6 weeks or so)...im doing a photoshoot and will be on the wesite....that one came out sick....colbalt blue, roof multicolor....i have all the progress on that....but out of respect to the own...wont revel till he says......its real nice


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 5 2008, 08:14 AM~10341238
> *well i lIke alot of his old stuff, but i like robs mentality.....once people start bitting his shit....which happens the minute he drops a new style, he changes it up......thats what makes him the best.......there are alot of great painters out there....but they have 1 or 2 styles......rob can hit you with anything.....and that my friends is why i would put a rob paint job up againt anyone elses skills..
> 
> if you cant change in this indusatry , your threw! and rob has standed the test of time!....champion after champion after champion
> 
> but yeah his old stuff is sick...but his new shit is just as sick
> BTY, I HAVE A CAR IN THE WORKS THAT IS AONNA HAVE THE OLD ROB FEEL WITH A NEW TWIST......STAY TUNED!!!
> *


gotta agree with that, he does some outstanding work, deff has a style like no other, really the only painter outside of cali that has made a real impact on the lowrider scene and styles.


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## excalibur

cassinova and rollin malo, the best paint jobs of all time in my book.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc

Rob is a hell of a good painter and also can do ex lent body and lead work .
He can paint any type of graphics and will make you're paint shine like no tomorrow. 
He shot this pearl on my truck back in 1989 and buffed it out like glass he does great work .


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

*This is my ride. I travel fROm Colorado just to have Vanderslice paint my rides. He is the best IMO. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10320189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*This is my other ride Vanderslice painted. It don't get better than this. I won best paint at almost every show including LRM Denver.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 05:47 PM~10270827
> *NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH ROB...IM SORRY AND THATS NO DISRESPECT...ROB HAS PAID HIS DUES AND HIS WORK CANT BE TOUCHED...THATS JUST MY 2 SENSE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: I THINK {MARIO'S AUTO WORKS} IN MONTCLAIR, CA. AND {D&D DESIGN}. JUST REFER TO THE [ELITE CAR CLUB] AND SOME OF [LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB] CARS. STYLING IS WAY CLEANER AND CLASSIER COMPLIMENTING THE LOWRIDER BODY STYLES. NOT A FAN OF THE WIGGLY, WIGGLY, ZIG ZAG PAINT JOBS BUT THE CHICK HELPS ALOT. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 05:47 PM~10270827
> *NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH ROB...IM SORRY AND THATS NO DISRESPECT...ROB HAS PAID HIS DUES AND HIS WORK CANT BE TOUCHED...THATS JUST MY 2 SENSE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: THERE'S ALSO AIR SYNDICATE, MEXICO AUTOBODY, FLACO AUTOBODY, JUST TO NAME A FEW MORE. NOT TO KNOCK HIS DUES WHICH I'M SURE HE PAID BUT CAN'T BE TOUCHED? :nono: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## DJ63

They are all great and the best in the styles of paint jobs they produce :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 8 2008, 07:15 PM~10367365
> *They are all great and the best in the styles of paint jobs they produce :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE. :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 8 2008, 02:01 PM~10365642
> *:nicoderm: THERE'S ALSO AIR SYNDICATE, MEXICO AUTOBODY, FLACO AUTOBODY, JUST TO NAME A FEW MORE. NOT TO KNOCK HIS DUES WHICH I'M SURE HE PAID BUT CAN'T BE TOUCHED? :nono:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *



like i said...no disrespect...they good painters....my point is rob can do what they do in his sleep, and that no disrespect, clean basic paint jobs, little bit of graphics....nice i agree. but they CANT do what he does... and thats why he is the best to me. he was doing those paint jobs when he was 17-20ish.... he expands his skills and styles, they have one style, maybe two. everyone cant wait to see what he comes out with next and what new style he gots... its like waitng for a new dunk from jordan...while they still doing charles barkley 2 handed dunks...yeah they clean and nice....but they wanna see some shit with flare.....


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 8 2008, 09:34 PM~10368716
> *like i said...no disrespect...they good painters....my point is rob can do what they do in his sleep, and that no disrespect, clean basic paint jobs, little bit of graphics....nice i agree. but they CANT do what he does... and thats why he is the best to me. he was doing those paint jobs when he was 17-20ish.... he expands his skills and styles, they have one style, maybe two. everyone cant wait to see what he comes out with next and what new style he gots... its like waitng for a new dunk from jordan...while they still doing charles barkley 2 handed dunks...yeah they clean and nice....but they wanna see some shit with flare.....
> *


POINT TAKEN ON THAT ASPECT. :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:26 PM~10360774
> *This is my ride. I travel fROm Colorado just to have Vanderslice paint my rides. He is the best IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT THAT'S THE BEST 300 I,VE SEEN


----------



## 505LOW

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 9 2008, 06:05 PM~10376376
> *I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT THAT'S THE BEST 300 I,VE SEEN
> *



yeah man i love this paint job...that 300 hundred came out dirty


----------



## DJ63




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 AM~10380131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 10 2008, 06:49 AM~10379921
> *yeah man i love this paint job...that 300 hundred came out dirty
> *


I AGREE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 10 2008, 06:49 AM~10379921
> *yeah man i love this paint job...that 300 hundred came out dirty
> *


I AGREE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 10 2008, 06:49 AM~10379921
> *yeah man i love this paint job...that 300 hundred came out dirty
> *


I AGREE


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 5 2008, 02:08 PM~10342590
> *gotta agree with that, he does some outstanding work, deff has a style like no other, really the only painter outside of cali that has made a real impact on the lowrider scene and styles.
> *



sinnerville?, didnt you paint "outter limits"??....thats a bad ass paint jobs as well, nice work homie!...i have always like that ride, the paint job is sick, real tastefull, with an original pattern and style....keep kickin ass bro! respect from the 505


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 4 2008, 10:19 AM~10333645
> *casanova III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

CASANOVA IV ROB DOESNT WANT TO SHOW THE PATTERNS, FOR IT NEVER BUSTED OUT, BUT HERE IS IT READY FOR PAINT, ROB HAD JUST FINISHED THE BODY MODS(LOOK AT THE GROUND EFFECTS, MADE AND MOLDED BY HAND)









[/quote]


----------



## hotstuff5964

casanova III had in my opinion the greatest lowrider paint job of all time.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 11 2008, 06:09 PM~10394395
> *casanova III had in my opinion the greatest lowrider paint job of all time.
> *


 gotta agree definetly a top 3 paint jobs all time....


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10394395
> *casanova III had in my opinion the greatest lowrider paint job of all time.
> *


I don't know, I think the dazzler, Joe R's Mitsubishi truck( the 2nd paint Job) Jerry's Isuzu and Showtime were some of his greatest creations but Casanova I & II were bad ass as well :biggrin: I have some video of Robs paint jobs from various car shows but my problem is getting them from 8mm to photo??


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 12 2008, 07:24 AM~10397578
> *I don't know, I think the dazzler, Joe R's  Mitsubishi truck( the 2nd paint Job) Jerry's Isuzu and Showtimewere some of his greatest creations but Casanova I & II were bad ass as well  :biggrin: I have some video of Robs paint jobs from variour car shows but my problem is getting them from 8mm to photo??
> *



yup yup....the dazzler was insane, i was lucky enough to see that in person, showtime is a personal fav of mine....once bobby is done with the new mods....im doing a photoshoot of that bad boy...matter of fact..its hard for me to pick a favorite, im just vanderslice fan every paint job he does is amazing.....but there are a few that stick out.... its hard to pic lol

speaking of video, i could put alot of that on dvd for you if you bring the tapes, my homie runs a production company and could easily do it, just let me know, im sure he could make some snap shots too.....pm me dogg


----------



## DJ63

The multi color convert Caddi Rob did was insane, now that was an amazing paint job. I remember when they sprayed it with flake, I went to the shop a few days later and he was telling me about the texture gun they had to use to get that flake shot, I want to say some pieces were like 1/2 inch, it was crazy. I wonder what happened to that car?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10399052
> *The multi color convert Caddi Rob did was insane, now that was an amazing paint job. I remember when they sprayed it with flake, I went to the shop a few days later and he was telling me about the texture gun they had to use to get that flake shot, I want to say some pieces were like 1/2 inch, it was crazy. I wonder what happened to that car?
> *



oh jeremys ...the 79 multi, with the hugest flake ever.....yup he used a stucco gun to shoot that shit, he said it was sticking to the paint like chineese stars...he had to lay each individual piece of flake down by hand before he shot the clear.....he has only done 2 cars with that flake, the 79 caddi and his personal coup...he painted them at the same time side by side....he used 2g's worth of clear on both cars...he said its a bitch...he wont shoot anymore...well i take that back, he will ....but be ready to pay...he said the flake takes longer than the patterns.....but that shit looks insane


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Damn!! Vanderslice does some "SIC" work!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i would love to see a pic of casanova III when the patterns were taped out!!! hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 12 2008, 01:37 PM~10399364
> *oh jeremys ...the 79 multi, with the hugest flake ever.....yup he used a stucco gun to shoot that shit, he said it was sticking to the paint like chineese stars...he had to lay each individual piece of flake down by hand before he shot the clear.....he has only done  2 cars with that flake, the 79 caddi and his personal coup...he painted them at the same time side by side....he used 2g's worth of clear on both cars...he said its a bitch...he wont shoot anymore...well i take that back, he will ....but be ready to pay...he said the flake takes longer than the patterns.....but that shit looks insane
> *


can u post up some pics of those two cars homie....


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 13 2008, 05:29 PM~10406683
> *can u post up some pics of those two cars homie....
> *


here's an ass pic of the cadi


----------



## DJ63




----------



## DJ63

old school INNOVATIVE STYLES Right here :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

sorry homies...ive been gone for a minute...ill be at the shop in the next couple of days...ill try to have a bunch of different pix......smoke some wit ya boy! lol


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## DJ63

you start painting your car yet?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 15 2008, 04:12 PM~10423600
> *you start painting your car yet?
> *


not yet, that 63 is still in there, the cust wanted rob to goldleaf and pin it....so he is doing that....but once its out...my shit is in there like swim wear!

ill post progress pix of the whole shit....


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:biggrin:


----------



## NM505

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Caprice

:0


----------



## carsofabq

TTT


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## carsofabq

Do you have any Pics of Robs old caddy.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 21 2008, 03:13 PM~10468228
> *Do you have any Pics of Robs old caddy.
> *



yeah ill post some up soon.....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTMFT


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 05:11 PM~10478911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Isnt this Joes old truck? Whatever happend to it? Last time i saw it Terry Hill was working on the front clip.


----------



## mr.fisheye

SNEEK PEEK OF THE 63 EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE.....A FEW PIX ALREADY LEAKED OUT A LITTLE BIT....BUT TRUST ME....THIS FUCKER IS BAD!!! DEBUT AT SUPERSHOW IN OCT.......JUST A TEASER!!!

RIGHT AFTER CANDY AND FIRST CLEAR....STILL NEEDS A FUCK LOAD MORE CLEAR AND COLOR SAND N BUFF....BUT A TEASER









THE ROOF ALL MULTI OUT!! THE ONLY WAY ROB KNOWS HOW


----------



## mr.fisheye

AND NO....I WONT POST ANY MORE UP OF THE 63 SORRY HOMIES.....THE ONLY REASON IS A FEW PIX ALREADY LEAKED OUT ON MYSPACE SO....BUT NO BIGGIE, THIS FUCKER IN MY OPINION WILL BE A MAG CAR FOR SURE....INTERIOR IS GETTING DONE NEXT WEEK

ROB USED A DIFFERENT PAINT COMBO ON THIS....2 DIFFERENT BLUES THAT FADE INTO EACHOTHER...ITS AMAZING


----------



## mr.fisheye

ANOTHER SNEAK OF THE PATTERNS BEFORE HE SPRAYED THE CANDY OVER IT


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 22 2008, 05:26 PM~10479045
> *Isnt this Joes old truck? Whatever happend to it? Last time i saw it Terry Hill was working on the front clip.
> *


YEAH IT IS....TO BE HONEST I HAVE NO IDEA...I KNOW JOE IS DOING A BID IN THE FED.(STAY UP BIG HOMIE).....BUT I CAN ASK ROB


----------



## mr.fisheye

OK OK OK ....HERE IS SOME PIX OF THE LOVELY MS. JUANITA FROM SOME PHOTOSHOOTS ME AND HER DID (QUIT FUCKIN PM'ING ME..LOL)...DID THESE IN THE HEART OF BURQUE...OLD TOWN.....

IM TRYING TO TALK HER INTO A CALENDER.....WHAT U GUYS THINK??


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 06:41 PM~10479176
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE 63 EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE.....A FEW PIX ALREADY LEAKED OUT A LITTLE BIT....BUT TRUST ME....THIS FUCKER IS BAD!!! DEBUT AT SUPERSHOW IN OCT.......JUST A TEASER!!!
> 
> RIGHT AFTER CANDY AND FIRST CLEAR....STILL NEEDS A FUCK LOAD MORE CLEAR AND COLOR SAND N BUFF....BUT A TEASER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROOF ALL MULTI OUT!! THE ONLY WAY ROB KNOWS HOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SICK! thats all i can say


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 07:25 PM~10479526
> *OK OK OK ....HERE IS SOME PIX OF THE LOVELY MS. JUANITA FROM SOME PHOTOSHOOTS ME AND HER DID (QUIT FUCKIN PM'ING ME..LOL)...DID THESE IN THE HEART OF BURQUE...OLD TOWN.....
> 
> IM TRYING TO TALK HER INTO A CALENDER.....WHAT U GUYS THINK??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she's ok, i wouldn't kick her out of bed, but she might kick me out if she reads this. lol


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Apr 22 2008, 06:32 PM~10479581
> *she's ok, i wouldn't kick her out of bed, but she might kick me out if she reads this. lol
> *



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA..........U BETTER KEEP HER OFF THE INTERNET, IF SHE ASKS....ILL BE LIKE "MY NAME IS PAUL AND THATS BETWEEN YA'LL.........BRO'S BEFORE HO'S!!!! ALL DAY BABY

PS. JUANITA IF YOU READ THIS, I MEANT HO IN A NICE WAY LOL


----------



## mr.fisheye

QUICK LITTLE NOTE TO ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!

DONT BE COMING ON HERE TALKIN SHIT.....THIS THREAD IS TO SHOW YOU HOW WE DO IT IN THE 505, BURQUE, ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO!!! ...ORIGINAL, OUR WAY........WE HAVE A STYLE OUT HERE THAT IS DIFFERENT AND CANT BE COMPAIRED OR BITTEN!!! SHOW LOVE ALL YOU WANT, RESPECT THE WORK, BUT IF YOU WANNA HATE DO IT IN SOME ONE ELSES THREAD!! WE AINT TALKIN SHIT BOUT NO ONE, IM JUST GIVING MY 2 SENCE....ROB IS THE BEST PAINTER ALIVE...THATS "MY" OPINION....I GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL THE PAINTERS OUT THERE(CANDY MAN, DOC, DEMAN, DEALBA, DANNY D JUST TO NAME A FEW) AND ROB FEELS THE SAME WAY!!! RESPECT FOR HIS FELLOW PAINTER, CUZ HE KNOWS ITS AHRD TO MAKE A NAME FOR YOURSELF IN THIS BIZ, SO SHOW LOVE BABY!!!

ACTUALLY HATE ALL DAY
IT JUST LETS US KNOW WE DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT!!!

DEAR HATERS,
FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU ,FUCK YOU...YOU COO...FUCK YOU....IM OUT!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 07:41 PM~10479176
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE 63 EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE.....A FEW PIX ALREADY LEAKED OUT A LITTLE BIT....BUT TRUST ME....THIS FUCKER IS BAD!!! DEBUT AT SUPERSHOW IN OCT.......JUST A TEASER!!!
> 
> RIGHT AFTER CANDY AND FIRST CLEAR....STILL NEEDS A FUCK LOAD MORE CLEAR AND COLOR SAND N BUFF....BUT A TEASER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROOF ALL MULTI OUT!! THE ONLY WAY ROB KNOWS HOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye

:guns:


----------



## DJ63

where's your build up pics at?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 23 2008, 05:10 PM~10487561
> *where's your build up pics at?
> *


STILL WAITING ON THE 63 TO BE DONE,,,ONCE ITS OUT THE SHOP, IM IN THERE...SHOULD BE SOON THOUGH...THANKS HOMIE


----------



## showandgo

one of my favorite lowrider painters


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 1 2008, 07:37 PM~10311517
> *CASANOVA II...MAN THIS FUCKER WAS BAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10479624
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA..........U BETTER KEEP HER OFF THE INTERNET, IF SHE ASKS....ILL BE LIKE "MY NAME IS PAUL AND THATS BETWEEN YA'LL.........BRO'S BEFORE HO'S!!!! ALL DAY BABY
> 
> PS. JUANITA IF YOU READ THIS, I MEANT HO IN A NICE WAY LOL
> *


PS. JUANITA IF YOU READ THIS, WHAT'S UP?????? (LOL) NICE PICS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 24 2008, 03:55 PM~10495435
> *PS.  JUANITA IF YOU READ THIS, WHAT'S UP?????? (LOL) NICE PICS
> *


lol nice!!...we have photoshoots in may on some more cars for the website...ill keep u posted homie!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719

Can you post up some pics of the old rivi that was talked about earlier in this thread?


----------



## tonyo524

Rob Vanderslice. Dude does some damn good stuff. Definitely One of the best out there. Kind of reminds me of the old school Benny flores style with the large flake size, or maybe a little bit of Sal Manzano to the next level.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## carsofabq

I think Rob really has his own style and a mind way out there to come up with a lot of these Ideas he is one hell of a painter. You dont have any Pics of the flames he did on that ford pick up.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 26 2008, 11:59 AM~10509210
> *I think Rob really has his own style and a mind way out there to come up with a lot of these Ideas he is one hell of a painter. You dont have any Pics of the flames he did on that ford pick up.
> *


which ford one?....to be honest bro, rob has like 6 or 7 moving boxes filled with pix all mixed up, i need to really sit down and go thru them, and find shit people may have never seen and alot of stuff people want to see...he has pianted so many cars alot of no namers for people who dont even show cars...just roll um...some of those paint jobs are insane too, .........im just busy as fuck, but when i get a chance ill put some dope pix up..... maybe on sunday, ill be at the shop for a couple of hours....thanks


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T 
T
T*


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2008, 06:43 PM~10488262
> *one of my favorite lowrider painters
> *


x2


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

MY FRAME AND BELLY ROB JUST SPRAYED ON FRIDAY, JUST A COUPLE OF SNEAK PICS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 07:26 AM~10530039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRAME AND BELLY ROB JUST SPRAYED ON FRIDAY, JUST A COUPLE OF SNEAK PICS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM....LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 29 2008, 11:45 AM~10532069
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM....LOOKIN GOOD
> *


THANKS HOMIE, LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL NEED THE CARS FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT WHEN YOUR READY.


----------



## mr.fisheye

Word, i actually do, still want big pimpin....in may the weekend of the 24th or 25th....


----------



## carsofabq

Are you guys going to be doing Imrons (spelling)altima the one with the bmw front and rear ends 
here are a couple of old car show Pics of Robs stuff


----------



## mr.fisheye

im trying to do as many as possible, finding um is the hard part. i have 3 photoshoots coming up by the end of may, this green hummer he did a couple of months back, this 63 he is doing now, and im hoping big pimpin......but im on the look out, new and old ones


----------



## mr.fisheye

if you know any rob jobs out there, hit me up with a pic and they might be on the website


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 29 2008, 12:12 PM~10532293
> *Word, i actually do, still want big pimpin....in may the weekend of the 24th or 25th....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

THAT CAN BE ARRANGED :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

BUMP


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## BlueBerry

What does this 63 say down the side of it ???? 


I can make out:

S,A,N R,O or something........................................


















If you read in the mag article - It takes 3 to 4 weeks to prep a car for paint....................


If you tell that to people these days - they seem to cry like some fucking hoes .................. People want it done Next week in the best materials - Its crazy


----------



## carsofabq

It says SAN JOSE what ever happened to that car


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 6 2008, 06:52 AM~10586879
> *It says SAN JOSE what ever happened to that car
> *


rob said he heard some dude saying it was used as a hopper and and it was all wrecked and the paint was all fucked up everywhere....but who knows he said


----------



## carsofabq

That sucks I really liked that one but I guess as long as they paid the bill they can do what the want.


----------



## carsofabq

What is Shea rolling now since he sold his 64? I see he is still attending Dukes meetings.


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 7 2008, 10:58 AM~10598489
> *What is Shea rolling now since he sold his 64? I see he is still attending Dukes meetings.
> *


he had the blue vert right?? That was a nice car


----------



## carsofabq

last time i seen it, it was candy teal with a tiger striped hood. Havent seen him in a while.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

*T T T for my boy ROb, and his sick ass paint jobs!*


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice work


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 8 2008, 07:06 PM~10611194
> *nice work
> *


X2


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 10 2008, 05:55 AM~10622132
> *
> *


you're slacking on the pics bro. You start the paint on your car yet?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 10 2008, 07:42 AM~10622545
> *you're slacking on the pics bro. You start the paint on your car yet?
> *


LOL I WAS JUST THINKIN THE SAME THING.....I WAS JUST IN SAN ANTONIO FOR A WEEK....... ILL GET BACK ON IT. AND MY CAR SHOULD BE IN THE SHOP MONDAY MORNING...THAT 63 FINALLY IS FINISHED(LAST NIGHT)...NOW ITS OFF TO RICK FLORES HOUSE TO CHORME THE UNDERCARRIGE AND JUICE IT AND FIBERGLASS THE TRUNK.


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 11 2008, 03:00 PM~10392550
> *sinnerville?, didnt you paint "outter limits"??....thats a bad ass paint jobs as well, nice work homie!...i have always like that ride, the paint job is sick, real tastefull, with an original pattern and style....keep kickin ass bro! respect from the 505
> *


sinnerville or you call him jerry is painting my car its coming out clean here is a pic


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

BUMP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaddyman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10623623
> *sinnerville or you call him jerry is painting my car its coming out clean here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work...just looks like rob shit..... :scrutinize: .....


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10623623
> *sinnerville or you call him jerry is painting my car its coming out clean here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW....THAT IS A HARDCORE BITE....HOLY SHIT LOL LOL LOL
OK LOOK AT OURS (WHICH WE DID FIRST)...EVEN THE STYLES...SOME OF THAT IS FROM OTHER CARS ROB DID...ITS LIKE HE TOOK ALITTLE FROM ROBS CARS AND THREW THE STYLES ON YOURS...CHECK ROLLIN MALOS HOOD

AM I THE ONLY ONE SEEING A BITTER OR AM I TRIPPIN??


----------



## mr.fisheye

YOUR CARS IS TIGHT HOMIE.....BUT I AM BLOWN AWAY HOW MUCH YOUR CAR WAS BITTEN ......IF IM WRONG SOMEBODY PLEASE CHECK ME....BUT LOOK AT THE PIX AND THE STYLES.......THAT LOOKS LIKE ROBS SHIT TO THE BONE......JERRY OR WHOEVER SINNER VILLE.....CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP..


----------



## mr.fisheye

looks like jerry, got himself a "how to paint like Rob Vanderslice" book and studied that shit front to back...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 10:53 AM~10644307
> *looks like jerry, got himself a "how to paint like Rob Vanderslice" book and studied that shit front to back......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I agree but maybe it was the owners idea...who knows. All I know is that Sinner getsz down on bad ass work that even no one can touch him. Look for his topic and check out his work.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 13 2008, 11:22 AM~10644543
> *I agree but maybe it was the owners idea...who knows. All I know is that Sinner getsz down on bad ass work that even no one can touch him. Look for his topic and check out his work.
> *


ive seen his work.....he is good, outter limits...thats his style, i never seen that stlye, respect.......this shit i just saw, holy fuck.....but to straight up bite a paint job....thats wack homie.....all i know is the owner of the orignal car(orange fleetwood we did) is going to be fuckin pissed, i would want to sell my shit asap....cuz now you aint original..... 

this sport is about originaity, these owners pay good money to rob for an original paint job, now once people start biting cars...where the fuck is the compitition...

thats like doing a lincoln just like "las vegas" (lifestyle joe rays car)...and changing the murals to a different scene of las vegas.....same fuckin shit....you feel me.

and cant be touched....how? he is doing robs shit....so how cant he be touched, rob "touched" that shit years ago....it looks tome like people are "touching" robs shit.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

DO you know a guy buy the name of Rudy? Him and his bro were out of Innovative Styles in Tucson.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 13 2008, 03:03 PM~10646282
> *DO you know a guy buy the name of Rudy? Him and his bro were out of Innovative Styles in Tucson.
> *


 i dont, but yeah rob does, im sure...i have heard his name...him and rob used to work together


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 03:18 PM~10646447
> *i dont, but yeah rob does, im sure...i have heard his name...him and rob used to work together
> *



Yeah I remember going there to the shop!!! I was amazed by the work.

And to talk about ppl biting I have seen alot of work where ppl do his style. But NO ONE WILL COME CLOSE TO ROB!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 13 2008, 03:26 PM~10646629
> *Yeah I remember going there to the shop!!! I was amazed by the work.
> 
> And to talk about ppl biting I have seen alot of work where ppl do his style. But NO ONE WILL COME CLOSE TO ROB!!!!!!!
> *


PREACH ON BROTHa....dude we aint bout drama, we respect all work....but when mofos straight up bite shit.....thats shits WACK.... i would be embarresed as fuck if i painted that shit. cuz now you aint original no more, your a bitter.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 03:32 PM~10646676
> *PREACH ON BROTHa....dude we aint bout drama, we respect all work....but when mofos straight up bite shit.....thats shits WACK....  i would be embarresed as fuck if i painted that shit. cuz now you aint original no more, your a bitter.
> *




But ppl dont care. No one has their own unique idea. Ppl Will bite as longs as they dont have imagination!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

[


> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 13 2008, 03:46 PM~10646807
> *But ppl dont care. No one has their own unique idea.  Ppl Will bite as longs as they dont have imagination!!!!
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!! ONCE THEY DONT HAVE UNIQUE STLYES NO MORE!!!!

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS!!! CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP!!


----------



## TonyO

TTT


----------



## carsofabq

here is a link i found on the car from MAD ONE of sinnerville http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=309193&st=260


----------



## hotstuff5964

i don't think they look that similiar to be honest :dunno:


looks like a cross between candyman and vanderslice :dunno:


----------



## MAD_ONE

i really was not going for either ones style its just my own, but since i dont put out many jobs its hard for some to see it, maybe after it gets all the way done you will see my more of my airbrush influences on it rather then a clone, but this topic is not mine , so back to more of Vanderslices work.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 13 2008, 06:15 PM~10648217
> *i don't think they look that similiar to be honest :dunno:
> looks like a cross between candyman and vanderslice :dunno:
> *


NOW I AINT ONE FOR CALLING NOBODY OUT.....BUT I CANT BITE MY TONGUE ON THIS ONE...I GOT BOUT 40 TEXTS TODAY BOUT HOW SOMEBODY BIT MY PARTNER ROB VANDERSLICES STYLES AND DOWN RIGHT ALMOST IDENTICAL CAR STYLE.... NOW I DIDNT BELIEVE IT TILL I CAME ON TODAY... GIVE US YOUR THOUGHTS...KEEP IN MIND ALL OF ROBS PAINT JOBS WERE DONE BEFORE AND LOOKED AT BY SINNERVILLE PRIOR TO THIS
CAR HE JUST FINISHED....... NOW LET ME POINT SOME SHIT OUT TO EVERYONE

1. CAR AND PATTERN STLYE AND COLORS...BITTEN

VANDERSLICE (WHICH WE DID FIRST):











SINNERVILLE...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP










2. THIS LOOKS LIKE A ROLLIN MALO AND ORANGE CADDY MIX OF PATTERNS
SINNERVILLE- LOOK AT THE HOOD CURVES LIKE ROLLIN MALOS HOOD, THE FRONT IS FRAMED LIKE ROLLIN MALO, YOUR CURVES ON THE HOOD COME TO A POINT LIKE THE ORANGE CADDY ON THE SIDE...LOOK AT HIS THEN LOOK AT OURS

HIS









NOW OURS LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, ITS A BLEND OF OURS (ROLLIN MALO, ORANGE CADDY)



















LOOK HOW THE FRONTS AND PATTERNS ARE BITTEN...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP

3. LOOK AT HIS PATTERNS HOW THEY ARE TAPED OFF...THICK TAPE ON ONE SIDE, SKINNY ON THE OTHERS**BITTEN** , LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, RIGHT OFF OF ROB **BITTEN** ...SHADING**BITTEN***

NOW I WOULD BE EMBARRESED TO BITE SHIT...YOU YOURSELF TOLD ME "IT DOES HAVE A ROB VANDERSLICE FEEL"..... I HATE TO PULL YOUR CARD...BUT OUR CUSTOMERS PAY ROB GOOD MONEY FOR SOMETHING ORIGINAL.... THE OWNER OF OUR CADDY WILL PROBLY WANT TO SELL HIS SHIT NOW CUZ YOU STRAIGT UP STOLE HIS PAINT SCHEME AND ROBS STYLE...NOW THEY LOOK LIKE 2 DIFFERENT ROB PAINT JOBS...THE OWNER OF THAT CAR JUST LOST THE DIFFERENT STYLE AND PAINT....CUZ GUESS WHAT, YOU JUST BIT IT!!

NOW THIS SPORT IS ABOUT SHOWING WHAT "YOU" GOT...NOT "HEY LOOK I CAN PAINT LIKE SOMEONE ELSE"

THIS IS ABOUT COMPITION AND ORIGINALITY...NOW WE ARE FLATTERED YOU THINK OUR SHIT IS DOPE, BUT STICK TO YOUR STLYE DOGG..OUTTER LIMITS STYLE WAS YOURS AND YOU GOT CREDIT WITH TITLES...DONT START BITTING DOGG, IF YOU ARE OUT OF IDEAS, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## TonyO




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 13 2008, 06:15 PM~10648217
> *i don't think they look that similiar to be honest :dunno:
> looks like a cross between candyman and vanderslice :dunno:
> *


 EXACTLY, I SAW CANDY MAN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CAR RIGHT AWAY TOO...YEAH THEY AINT THE EXACT EXACT PAINT JOB....BUT ROBS STYLE IS WHAT IM SAYING....BUT THEY STILL LOOK ALOT ALIKE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 14 2008, 01:53 AM~10648580
> *NOW I AINT ONE FOR CALLING NOBODY OUT.....BUT I CANT BITE MY TONGUE ON THIS ONE...I GOT BOUT 40 TEXTS TODAY BOUT HOW SOMEBODY BIT MY PARTNER ROB VANDERSLICES STYLES AND DOWN RIGHT ALMOST IDENTICAL CAR STYLE.... NOW I DIDNT BELIEVE IT TILL I CAME ON TODAY... GIVE US YOUR THOUGHTS...KEEP IN MIND ALL OF ROBS PAINT JOBS WERE DONE BEFORE AND LOOKED AT BY SINNERVILLE PRIOR TO THIS
> CAR HE JUST FINISHED....... NOW LET ME POINT SOME SHIT OUT TO EVERYONE
> 
> 1. CAR AND PATTERN STLYE AND COLORS...BITTEN
> 
> VANDERSLICE (WHICH WE DID FIRST):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINNERVILLE...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THIS LOOKS LIKE A ROLLIN MALO AND ORANGE CADDY MIX OF PATTERNS
> SINNERVILLE- LOOK AT THE HOOD CURVES LIKE ROLLIN MALOS HOOD, THE FRONT IS FRAMED LIKE ROLLIN MALO, YOUR CURVES ON THE HOOD  COME TO A POINT LIKE THE ORANGE CADDY ON THE SIDE...LOOK AT HIS THEN LOOK AT OURS
> 
> HIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW OURS LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, ITS A BLEND OF OURS (ROLLIN MALO, ORANGE CADDY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK HOW THE FRONTS AND PATTERNS ARE BITTEN...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP
> 
> 3. LOOK AT HIS PATTERNS HOW THEY ARE TAPED OFF...THICK TAPE ON ONE SIDE, SKINNY ON THE OTHERS**BITTEN** , LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, RIGHT OFF OF ROB **BITTEN** ...SHADING**BITTEN***
> 
> NOW I WOULD BE EMBARRESED TO BITE SHIT...YOU YOURSELF TOLD ME "IT DOES HAVE A ROB VANDERSLICE FEEL"..... I HATE TO PULL YOUR CARD...BUT OUR CUSTOMERS PAY ROB GOOD MONEY FOR SOMETHING ORIGINAL.... THE OWNER OF OUR CADDY WILL PROBLY WANT TO SELL HIS SHIT NOW CUZ YOU STRAIGT UP STOLE HIS PAINT SCHEME AND ROBS STYLE...NOW THEY LOOK LIKE 2 DIFFERENT ROB PAINT JOBS...THE OWNER OF THAT CAR JUST LOST THE DIFFERENT STYLE AND PAINT....CUZ GUESS WHAT, YOU JUST BIT IT!!
> 
> NOW THIS SPORT IS ABOUT SHOWING WHAT "YOU" GOT...NOT "HEY LOOK I CAN PAINT LIKE SOMEONE ELSE"
> 
> THIS IS ABOUT COMPITION AND ORIGINALITY...NOW WE ARE FLATTERED YOU THINK OUR SHIT IS DOPE, BUT STICK TO YOUR STLYE DOGG..OUTTER LIMITS STYLE WAS YOURS AND YOU GOT CREDIT WITH TITLES...DONT START BITTING DOGG, IF YOU ARE OUT OF IDEAS, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT...
> *



both of these paint jobs are sick and i really love em, i see some resemblence on the cars, but i'm sure nowadays no matter what you paint people will say something.if you got fade aways patterns,your bitting doc,if your using water spots in your patterns you stealing from levi, and so on and so on.

funny no one mentioned that both cars have a simular color sceme to this ride. :biggrin: 










eitehr way i luv em both and would love to have painting skills like that.

much props on both painters.

keep rockin


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 02:59 PM~10646243
> *ive seen his work.....he is good, outter limits...thats his style, i never seen that stlye, respect.......this shit i just saw, holy fuck.....but to straight up bite a paint job....thats wack homie.....all i know is the owner of the orignal car(orange fleetwood we did) is going to be fuckin pissed, i would want to sell my shit asap....cuz now you aint original.....
> 
> this sport is about originaity, these owners pay good money to rob for an original paint job, now once people start biting cars...where the fuck is the compitition...
> 
> thats like doing a lincoln just like "las vegas" (lifestyle joe rays car)...and changing the murals to a different scene of las vegas.....same fuckin shit....you feel me.
> 
> and cant be touched....how? he is doing robs shit....so how cant he be touched, rob "touched" that shit years ago....it looks tome like people are "touching" robs shit.
> *


Alot of good painters have picked up different styles and added different twists......Flames, patterns, and more shit. But why you instigating about this shit? It seems that you the only one tripn. If a customer asks you to paint his car a certain way or style its up to them who they want to spend their money on. I bet you wouldn't turn someone down and send him down to someone else and loose business would you?


----------



## newhopper

the patterns dont look like rollin malo and thier is only a few different color oranges that can be used, i watched jerry tape my car he did not copy shit he used the colors i wanted on my car and made them flow with the body, wait till my car is finished then compare, it still has alot left on the paint, he still has airbrushing leafing and stiping left to do and yes jerry will be doing them 2, Im not on here hating Vanderslice gets down and the style on my car does look like some work that could have been done by him but thier is only a few different ways to do patterns and if i wanted water drops would everybody say i copied levis idea, the water drops go way back, i like them and was thinking about putting some on my car but im glad i didnt or i guess my cars paint would have copied everybodys style in certain peoples eyes. It takes alot of talent to paint a car with patterns so much props to all the painters out their. Much props to Vanderslice, i didnt put my car on here to say he painted it but to let everyone know who did so they would stop asking. And some people say it looks like candyman did it, well Candyman seen it in person and gave props.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 13 2008, 11:34 PM~10650260
> *Alot of good painters have picked up different styles and added different twists......Flames, patterns, and more shit. But why you instigating about this shit? It seems that you the only one tripn. If a customer asks you to paint his car a certain way or style its up to them who they want to spend their money on. I bet you wouldn't turn someone down and send him down to someone else and loose business would you?
> *


EXACTLY.....


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 13 2008, 09:34 PM~10650260
> *Alot of good painters have picked up different styles and added different twists......Flames, patterns, and more shit. But why you instigating about this shit? It seems that you the only one tripn. If a customer asks you to paint his car a certain way or style its up to them who they want to spend their money on. I bet you wouldn't turn someone down and send him down to someone else and loose business would you?
> *



i aint trippin, im pointing out facts... and u bet ur ass we have turned down work... people all the time ask for water spots, rob says he can do them, but that s not really his thing, people have asked for paintjobs that look like certain cars...rob says he dont do that. colors that aint a big deal(there is only so many colors out there)..... my point is.....I DIDNT POINT THIS OUT TO ME, I HAD A GRIP OF PEOPLE TELL ME, THAT IT WAS BITTEN. at first i saw similar things.....the more i looked at it i was like holy shit. i saw robs style all over it........keep in mind i have only seen one picture of it.....so maybe it will come out different...who knows,all i know is what my eyes and others are looking at....and it looks way to simailar.... jerry pm'd me and explained, there aint no beef....we can agree to disagree. no biggie like is said in this thread earlier.....jerry is talented. but use your style... he his self said it has a vanderslice feel.......so what u want me to do

all i know is rob is my busines partner, and trust me bro, rob has check alot of people for bitting his shit. i will show rob this today and see what he thinks. but rob is a friend and a partner, and yeah did it bother me, hell yeah it did. especially when people point it out to me, then i was like wtf. i just hate people watering down or bitting styles and calling them"their own"...... thats what i got a problem with. but i will leave it at this.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10650903
> *the patterns dont look like rollin malo and thier is only a few different color oranges that can be used, i watched jerry tape my car he did not copy shit he used the colors i wanted on my car and made them flow with the body, wait till my car is finished then compare, it still has alot left on the paint, he still has airbrushing leafing and stiping left to do and yes jerry will be doing them 2, Im not on here hating Vanderslice gets down and the style on my car does look like some work that could have been done by him but thier is only a few different ways to do patterns and if i wanted water drops would everybody say i copied levis idea, the water drops go way back, i like them and was thinking about putting some on my car but im glad i didnt or i guess my cars paint would have copied everybodys style in certain peoples eyes. It takes alot of talent to paint a car with patterns so much props to all the painters out their.  Much props to Vanderslice, i didnt put my car on here to say he  painted it but to let everyone know who did so they would stop asking. And some people say it looks like candyman did it, well Candyman seen it in person and gave props.
> *


like i said dogg, i aint got no problems with you, the car is nice like i told you......i had only seen the one picture....so your right airbrushing and golf leafing will be different. i cant see that from what u posted. but when i get a grip texts saying "check ur thread on lay it low...you are going to trip out"..."have you seen layitlow, some one bite robs style on a fleetwood or roadmaster, same colors, simalar styles".... thats how this shit got on here...... 

i guess i will have to see them...but from the pix i just saw way to much of robs and another painter on that..... which is a big deal to the painters...or anyone who puts their heart into something to have somebody chip away at it....but me and jerry aint got no beef, and im sure rob will not have beef either... jerry is talented and i gave him props last month on here when he showed us love(go back in this thread)....maybe its the ghetto in me. but rob is my boy and my partner...and i got his back till the wheels fall off....thats how we roll in the 505. and trust me so everyone hears it.......I AINT THE ONLY ONE WHO POINTED THIS OUT....THEY MAY NOT BE COMMENTING, TO STAY OUT OF IT....BUT THIS WAS POINTED OUT TO US......so i felt it needed a response.... and everyone got it. i aint takin nothing back or changing my tune, i still think those styles aint his and he heard about it from me. and we left it at that. but we aint beefing. he himself pm'd me and said "he see what im talking about"....so that was good enough for me.... but no beef, if anything, this will make everyone...including us step our game up!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## sic713

bunch of bullshit..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 04:41 PM~10651986
> *bunch of bullshit..
> *


x2


----------



## carsofabq

Can't we all just get along. I really like Robs paint jobs and he has a mind way out there to come up with this stuff. As for copying paint jobs i would say that they do look similar and they are both on caddies. But there are a lot of differences in the paint layout and design. Robs has a lot more straight lines and Mad ones flows more. Rob was not the first one to pattern a caddy out nor was he the first one to paint one candy orange nor will he be the last.

Most artists (custom painters) draw from there peers to get ideas by taking what they see and adding in there own, you come up with new and more creative ideas. You can not tell me that Rob has not seen a wild paint job and not come away with Ideas he can try or give him inspiration to do something totally wild. Or see a color combo that he liked and tried it out on something totally different and took it to the next level. 

I am not trying to put anybody down here but artists study great artists style to master there own and develop there own style. 

Rob is a master of his craft there is no doubt about that, so people will always look to him for inspiration and Ideas.

So instead of everyone on here wasting time you should be out painting something already :biggrin: 

This is just my $.02 and I know it does not matter that much. I am not hating on anyone, I just love the craft and want it to go to the next level and we will no get there by wasting time bickering about who did what to who.......


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 06:38 AM~10651971
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 14 2008, 09:42 AM~10652328
> *Can't we all just get along. I really like Robs paint jobs and he has a mind way out there to come up with this stuff. As for copying paint jobs i would  say that they do look similar and they are both on caddies. But there are a lot of differences in the paint layout and design. Robs has a lot more straight lines and Mad ones flows  more.  Rob was not the first one to pattern a caddy out nor was he the first one to paint one candy orange nor will he be the last.
> 
> Most artists (custom painters) draw from there peers to get ideas by taking what they see and adding in there own, you come up with new and more creative ideas. You can not tell me that Rob has not seen a  wild paint job and not come away with Ideas he can try or give him inspiration to do something totally wild. Or see a color combo that he liked and tried it out on something totally different and took it to the next level.
> 
> I am not trying to put anybody down here but artists study great artists style to master there own and develop there own style.
> 
> Rob is a master of his craft there is no doubt about that, so people will always look to him for inspiration and Ideas.
> 
> So instead of everyone on here wasting time you should be out painting something already :biggrin:
> 
> This is just my $.02 and I know it does not matter that much. I am not hating on anyone, I just love the craft and want it to go to the next level and we will no get there by wasting time bickering about who did what to who.......
> *


mad ones was on a buick roadmaster :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 14 2008, 07:42 AM~10652328
> *Can't we all just get along. I really like Robs paint jobs and he has a mind way out there to come up with this stuff. As for copying paint jobs i would  say that they do look similar and they are both on caddies. But there are a lot of differences in the paint layout and design. Robs has a lot more straight lines and Mad ones flows  more.  Rob was not the first one to pattern a caddy out nor was he the first one to paint one candy orange nor will he be the last.
> 
> Most artists (custom painters) draw from there peers to get ideas by taking what they see and adding in there own, you come up with new and more creative ideas. You can not tell me that Rob has not seen a  wild paint job and not come away with Ideas he can try or give him inspiration to do something totally wild. Or see a color combo that he liked and tried it out on something totally different and took it to the next level.
> 
> I am not trying to put anybody down here but artists study great artists style to master there own and develop there own style.
> 
> Rob is a master of his craft there is no doubt about that, so people will always look to him for inspiration and Ideas.
> 
> So instead of everyone on here wasting time you should be out painting something already :biggrin:
> 
> This is just my $.02 and I know it does not matter that much. I am not hating on anyone, I just love the craft and want it to go to the next level and we will no get there by wasting time bickering about who did what to who.......
> *



WELL PUT, I AGREE...me and jerry have talked, he agrees with me and i agree with him... we cool... and we will leave it at that.... me and him talked about everything like grown men, and we handled it.... no beef here....i have people who agree with me(including the painter himself) and people who agree with him(and to be honest i see some of what he is talkin about)....so we cool... and if it take a man to admit that hey maybe i shouldnt approched it the way i did, ok, maybe i shoulda pm'd him...none the less, its over....

So back to your regularly scheduled program....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

glad to see grown men handling things the grown man way :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

MAN, IF YOU LOOK IN THE P & B FORUM U'LL FIND ALOT OF PAINTERS THAT BITE ROB'S STYLE OR HAVE A SIMULAR STYLE TO HIS. WHAT DO U DO IF A CUSTOMER ASKS FOR A JOB W PATTERNS SIMULAR TO HIS STYLE, WHAT DO U DO TURN THE JO DOWN.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10655631
> *WELL PUT, I AGREE...me and jerry have talked, he agrees with me and i agree with him... we cool... and we will leave it at that.... me and him talked about everything like grown men, and we handled it.... no beef here....i have people who agree with me(including the painter himself) and people who agree with him(and to be honest i see some of what he is talkin about)....so we cool... and if it take a man to admit that hey maybe i shouldnt approched it the way i did, ok, maybe i shoulda pm'd him...none the less,  its over....
> 
> So back to your regularly scheduled program....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you new mexico guys are gangsta :nosad:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 14 2008, 03:45 PM~10655799
> *you new mexico guys are gangsta :nosad:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: ....lol jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

so if there was a a painter out there that was doing similar paint jobs of Robs what would happen? would you contact them to tell them to stop painting in that style?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 14 2008, 04:49 PM~10656302
> *so if there was a a painter out there that was doing similar paint jobs of Robs what would happen? would you contact them to tell them to stop painting in that style?
> *


we already ended this little discussion....
but if you must know. ive said what i have to say...and im sure mad painters read this thread...so it dont matter..... people can do what they want to do, and i, rob, anybody cant stop them.... and to be honest, i may have shot my self in the foot.... rob has sooooooo many different stlyes i guess they can be bitten differnt ways... so no biggie, i guess to me it boils down to...being innovative like rob, ...innovator, not an imitador! plain and simple

when it comes down to the judges (which rob has done for lowrider, many times) it is easy to pick part a paint job and say..."seen rob v do that, seen candyman do that, seen doc do that, seen de'albas do that, seen sinnerville do that" so on and so forth...judges have very trained eyes, and so do the painters.....so after my many convos with rob, he aint worried and either am i....... judges will know originalty when they see it......AND WE GOT THE TITLES AND KA-BILLION BEST OF PAINT PLAQUES TO PROVE IT....

so to answer your question...i hope i just did. we will keep doing what we do..... i hope we keep titles rolling in for our customers, it a compitition, its fun....i know rob...and he needed something like this to get something crazy out of him on a car, he honestly is getting bored...now this may have put a fire under him again... ME, i dont hold my tongue- ROB very humble and chill..... so i will be in his corner like a boxing trainer "these mofo think u cant do it no more" "they say u aint got skills, ur washed up"....and hopefully we will get a KO for a customer.. :biggrin: 

and that boys and girls...is all i have to say about it...

VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

SO CAN I BITE SOME PATTERNS ROB? :biggrin: 






















J/K U RIGHT NO MATTER WHAT U ALWAYS GONNA TAKE THAT CHANCE.


----------



## carsofabq

What is Rob working on this week show us already.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 06:26 PM~10656895
> *SO CAN I BITE SOME PATTERNS ROB? :biggrin:
> J/K U RIGHT NO MATTER WHAT U ALWAYS GONNA TAKE THAT CHANCE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 14 2008, 06:27 PM~10656902
> *What is Rob working on this week show us already.
> *


actually right now, he aint doing anything, just a few touch ups, he took the week off after that 63...... patience homie, ill put um up soon


----------



## carsofabq

So are the phot shoots starting soon???????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10649472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 07:41 AM~10651986
> *bunch of bullshit..
> *


YOU NEED TO GET A U.S. PATENT 4 YOUR SHIT NOW. 
:twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10658508
> *FOR SALE
> *



I think that truck looked better when it was blue...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 14 2008, 07:35 PM~10657464
> *So are the phot shoots starting soon???????
> *


end of the month, pretty sure were a shooting big pimpin at route66 casino..... and me and juanita just landed a photoshoot for easyriders mag. nov. issue, ill keep u posted on that too.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 15 2008, 07:16 AM~10660428
> *I think that truck looked better when it was blue...
> *



X2, STILL LOOKS SICK...BUT WAY BETTER BLUE.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 15 2008, 03:46 PM~10664129
> *end of the month, pretty sure were a shooting big pimpin at route66 casino..... and me and juanita just landed a photoshoot for easyriders mag. nov. issue, ill keep u posted on that too.
> *



does that mean she is going to be topless for easyrider??????????????????????????


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 16 2008, 07:11 AM~10669399
> *does that mean she is going to be topless for easyrider??????????????????????????
> *


uuummmmmm i would tell you, but then id have to kill you....lol jk.... let me just say this..2 words... "pin-up girl".... this will be her sexiest shoot by far.... its for a magazine..we gotta rep!!....unfortunatly no top-less....they dont pay enough...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 15 2008, 08:16 AM~10660428
> *I think that truck looked better when it was blue...
> *


x2


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 16 2008, 03:52 PM~10672787
> *uuummmmmm i would tell you, but then id have to kill you....lol jk.... let me just say this..2 words... "pin-up girl".... this will be her sexiest shoot by far.... its for a magazine..we gotta rep!!....unfortunatly no top-less....they dont pay enough...
> *



How about we start taking donations to see if we can make up the difference on the funds hehehe


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 17 2008, 09:39 AM~10676313
> *How about we start taking donations to see if we can make up the difference on the funds hehehe
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 07:10 PM~10271000
> *ROBS GOING OFF ON MY LINCOLN NEXT WEEK.... IM GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT DONE FOR THE SUPERSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT COLOR IS THIS THAT YOU GOT ON IT???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@May 21 2008, 10:11 AM~10703514
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS THAT YOU GOT ON IT???
> *


KEEP US POSTED


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@May 21 2008, 09:11 AM~10703514
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS THAT YOU GOT ON IT???
> *



looks like white


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 21 2008, 06:41 PM~10707708
> *KEEP US POSTED
> *



lexus white w/platinum pearl....

pix coming soon, ive jst been super busy havent had a chance to get some and get on here....


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10649472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when this was a 4 x 4, many years ago


----------



## carsofabq

I remember that


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 24 2008, 07:33 AM~10726697
> *I remember when this was a 4 x 4, many years ago
> *


MANY MANY YEARS AGO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

ttt


----------



## carsofabq

I think we need some more new Pictures already


----------



## carsofabq

If I am not mistaken I think Rob did the flames on this Truck


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 15 2008, 04:47 PM~10664137
> *X2, STILL LOOKS SICK...BUT WAY BETTER BLUE.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## carsofabq

been really quiet on here were is everyone at??????????????????????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

*BUMP*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pimpala6462

ANY NEW CARS ROLLING OUT YET?


----------



## DJ63

mr.fisheye, you got any updates?


----------



## Bedrockcc

Rob just finished painting a hopper him and Rick im sure there will be new pictures of it on here soon.


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jun 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10848783
> *Rob just finished painting a hopper him and Rick im sure there will be new pictures of it on here soon.
> *


i've seen them, it's fucking sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

sorry homies....we have had a lot of shit going down, and busy as fuck...ill be back soon...photoshoots, pix, lowriders, new paint jobs, juanita.. the whole 9...be patient... thanks homie


----------



## youcantfademe

*holding on isle 5...


----------



## 505LOW




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 13 2008, 11:28 PM~10867339
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## mr.fisheye

JUST DID THESE THIS WEEKEND....VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS BACK IN THAT ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS..... MS. JUANITA...IT DONT GET NO BETTER


----------



## mr.fisheye

BAM...BAM....AND BAMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jun 23 2008, 08:07 PM~10935399-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST DID THESE THIS WEEKEND....VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS BACK IN THAT ASS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10935415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:11 PM~10935432
> *VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS..... MS. JUANITA...IT DONT GET NO BETTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 08:15 PM~10935464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

LOOKING DAMN GOOD!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*NICE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn rob might be the best one yet :biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES

damn travis, that's fucked up you lied to me homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn that shit is ridiculous


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jun 24 2008, 10:26 AM~10940006
> *damn travis, that's fucked up you lied to me homie.
> *


actually no...its was at the shop...then we moved it to the original location....a little later


----------



## DJ63

VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10935450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for the record, this gal is gorgeous :|


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10944040
> *for the record, this gal is gorgeous :|
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

FOR ALL MY HOMIES AT INNOVATIVE STYLES.    

2008 I CAN ALREADY HEAR THE HATE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 26 2008, 07:00 AM~10954664
> *FOR ALL MY HOMIES AT INNOVATIVE STYLES.
> 
> 2008 I CAN ALREADY HEAR THE HATE!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OOOOH MAN.....I CAN TO....IT ECHO'ING IN MY EAR!!!! 

respect Big Tig!!!
love the signiture homie!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10935450
> *BAM...BAM....AND BAMMMMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This man has always been ahead of his time bad ass work


----------



## Rolling Chevys

:0 that is some clean ass work on that ride. what is the average cost for a paint job by him. really like the way that one came out.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 26 2008, 04:23 PM~10958446
> *:0 that is some clean ass work on that ride. what is the average cost for a paint job by him.  really like the way that one came out.
> *



avg price....depends on what u want...... but a guess would be between 5000-7500 thats just the exterior.....will go up if he paints everything (dash, trunk, undercarriage, engine compartment etc). hit us up on the website, give us an idea of what you want and we can go from there... 
thanks homie

[email protected]


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10935450
> *BAM...BAM....AND BAMMMMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ63

> BAM...BAM....AND BAMMMMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHH THE THINGS I COULD DO TO HER!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## bkjaydog

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: my my my


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## DETACHED

sick ass fucking work hell ya


----------



## DETACHED

shes not bad either uffin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

DID THESE TODAY.......


----------



## mr.fisheye

few more.......


























real lowrider bike....scrape pads!!! fuckin tight


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Guest

HEY TRAVIS CHECK THIS OUT.


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=33557694


----------



## Bedrockcc

AS Always dam nice paint jobs


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Jun 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10976981
> *HEY TRAVIS CHECK THIS OUT.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=33557694
> *



FUCK YEAH CUSCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! that little video is tight

yo we gotta do a shoot at night, those sparks would be sick at night on camera,...
ill slow my shutter speed and it will look like a fuckin flame is following you!!!!

your bike it dope homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## SEVERED TIES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 30 2008, 05:57 PM~10983637
> *FUCK YEAH CUSCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! that little video is tight
> 
> yo we gotta do a shoot at night, those sparks would be sick at night on camera,...
> ill slow my shutter speed and it will look like a fuckin flame is following you!!!!
> 
> your bike it dope homie!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


let me know dawg im down for it...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international


******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********


Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS





















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR





















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)



































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com






:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

T T T for the baddest painter out there!


----------



## MRLATINO

THIS IS ONE OF THE BADDEST PAINT JOBS ON ONE OF THE BADDEST MONTIES EVER,YOU DO SOME SICK ASS GRAPHICS BRO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## DJ63

you start that lincoln of yours yet?



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 7 2008, 04:09 PM~11030259
> *
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 8 2008, 04:37 PM~11040297
> *you start that lincoln of yours yet?
> *


not yet dogg....rob has 2 paint jobs that came in and he needs that money...so i told him to do those

he also has a grand am from USE cc...that has been in there for a minute that he needs to finish asap

so im waiting...patiently :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

ROLLIN MALO....2X LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR


----------



## mr.fisheye

FOR THE HATERZ!!!! WORLD TITLE,CASANOVA III...300 OUT OF 300 POINTS!!!!!(perfect score in the judging)....3x champion WHAT!!! 505 STAND UP!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 9 2008, 07:01 AM~11044725
> *
> he also has a grand am from USE cc...that has been in there for a minute that he needs to finish asap
> 
> so im waiting...patiently  :biggrin:
> *


Is that Jae's grand am? I heard he had it there. What about Ernies caddie, you guys doing that? Tell Rick thanks for bringing back my engine stand, he dropped it off today at the house, now I can yank my engine out and start my project :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 9 2008, 03:51 PM~11049030
> *Is that Jae's grand am? I heard he had it there.  What about Ernies caddie, you guys doing that?  Tell Rick thanks for bringing back my engine stand, he dropped it off today at the house, now I can yank my engine out and start my project  :biggrin:
> *


yeah its jason's...i never met him but we talked on email a couple of times , he is a cool dude...its been there for a long time, its based, flaked, and rob has all the paterns taped off...its gonna be a multi-color.....the tape looks bad, i cant imagine hows it gonna come out... rob re-did the tape 3 times already lol...

ernies caddy? which one is that?

and i sure will homie, im calling rick tonight..... what u building homie..spill the beans :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

It used to be Aztec gold, Hollywood top, I know he's working on it and I thought he wanted Rob to do his magic on it. I have a 63 vert in my garage, I'm just cutting the floors and stuff now but I'm a working man with bills and a new baby so it will be a while before I finish it. Gonna do as much as I can before I send it out.



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11049194
> *yeah its jason's...i never met him but we talked on email a couple of times , he is a cool dude...its been there for a long time, its based, flaked, and rob has all the paterns taped off...its gonna be a multi-color.....the tape looks bad, i cant imagine hows it gonna come out... rob re-did the tape 3 times already lol...
> 
> ernies caddy? which one is that?
> 
> and i sure will homie, im calling rick tonight..... what u building homie..spill the beans :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJ63

we need a few teaser pics of the grand am. I remember when he first got it candied, it was nice and his interior was on of the cleanest around.



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11049194
> *yeah its jason's...i never met him but we talked on email a couple of times , he is a cool dude...its been there for a long time, its based, flaked, and rob has all the paterns taped off...its gonna be a multi-color.....the tape looks bad, i cant imagine hows it gonna come out... rob re-did the tape 3 times already lol...
> 
> ernies caddy? which one is that?
> 
> and i sure will homie, im calling rick tonight..... what u building homie..spill the beans :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 9 2008, 04:17 PM~11049243
> *It used to be Aztec gold, Hollywood top, I know he's working on it and I thought he wanted Rob to do his magic on it.  I have a 63 vert in my garage, I'm just cutting the floors and stuff now but I'm a working man with bills and a new baby so it will be a while before I finish it.  Gonna do as much as I can before I send it out.
> *



ill ask rob...he might be....to be honest rob gets hit up alot by people...so i usually dont know about it till its in the shop or on its way...or if i hook it up...but hell yeah bro, rob will get down on it

dammmmmm 63 vert...fuck yeah homie....good luck bro, im sure its gonna be bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 9 2008, 04:19 PM~11049256
> *we need a few teaser pics of the grand am.  I remember when he first got it candied, it was nice and his interior was on of the cleanest around.
> *


honestly i would but i gotta respect the car owner...if he says its cool...then ill have a few up


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SEVERED TIES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up markus carkus.....u going to the show on sat?


----------



## DJ63

What show is on Sat?


> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11063957
> *what up markus carkus.....u going to the show on sat?
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 11 2008, 04:49 PM~11066691
> *What show is on Sat?
> *


sunday my bad.... the fair grounds...sheck the shows and events thread...its thrown by la familia cc... ooops hno: :loco: lol


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## DJ63

you keep posting this pic, I'm gonna need to go rub one out :0 



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11068194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11068308
> *you keep posting this pic, I'm gonna need to go rub one out  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT


----------



## GUS 650

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?

Strangers Wish


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*TTT*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Airborne

I saw on your web site and saw the one dude talking about his guitars. How muck does one go for? I have an old B.C. Rich Warlock and would love for rob to do his thing on it.


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11063957
> *what up markus carkus.....u going to the show on sat?
> *


 i didn't go to the show for obvious reasons.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11085607
> *I saw on your web site and saw the one dude talking about his guitars. How muck does one go for? I have an old B.C. Rich Warlock and would love for rob to do his thing on it.
> *


LET ME ASK ROB


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jul 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11085747
> *i didn't go to the show for obvious reasons.
> *


understandable...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 15 2008, 07:48 AM~11092083
> *LET ME ASK ROB
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

THIS CHIC IS BAD


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 15 2008, 10:14 AM~11093251
> *THIS CHIC IS BAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah her name is Juanita Martinez...soon to be famous...

thanks homie....she is our offical model....we got lucky :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

we all got lucky to to look at her


----------



## Airborne

No word on the Guitar?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

BIG CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO CUSCO...ON THIS WEEKEND BEST BIKE OF SHOW TROPHY!!!!

LOOKS LIKE BURQUE SERVED THESE FOOLS ONCE AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981

does anyone have pics of the hummer Rob did


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Jul 16 2008, 05:19 PM~11106002
> *does anyone have pics of the hummer Rob did
> *


Which one ....this one










or the lime Green with blue pattern multi-color one? there is a black one in the first couple of pges too... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 16 2008, 05:24 PM~11106043
> *Which one ....this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the lime Green with blue pattern multi-color one? there is a black one in the first couple of pges too...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this is the one that was lime green right. Looks good, Rob gets down


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Jul 16 2008, 05:32 PM~11106101
> *this is the one that was lime green right. Looks good, Rob gets down
> *


yeah it was lime green


----------



## mr.fisheye

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 16 2008, 11:50 AM~11103461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524

Yo Homie I know you just learned how to use your new effects in your paint program and all, but we would appreciate Rob's work a lot better if you just posted straight up pics with no effects, ya feel me?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Jul 18 2008, 10:23 PM~11124855
> *Yo Homie I know you just learned how to use your new effects in your paint program and all, but we would appreciate Rob's work a lot better if you just posted straight up pics with no effects, ya feel me?
> *



his name is MrFisheye. Looks like that is his thing.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Jul 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11124855
> *Yo Homie I know you just learned how to use your new effects in your paint program and all, but we would appreciate Rob's work a lot better if you just posted straight up pics with no effects, ya feel me?
> *


no affects here homie...thats straight from the camera...mofos with skills dont need all that shit!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Jul 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11124855
> *Yo Homie I know you just learned how to use your new effects in your paint program and all, but we would appreciate Rob's work a lot better if you just posted straight up pics with no effects, ya feel me?
> *


btw if you knew anything about photography..and looked at my screen name...you would have figured that out!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i do what i do..if you dont like, dont look!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

ttt


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## SWITCH HITTA

much props to Rob awesome paint jobs!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## carsofabq

What happened to all the phot shoots you had going on. Just wondering i wanted to see some more Pictures


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 23 2008, 06:40 PM~11162850
> *What happened to all the phot shoots you had going on. Just wondering i wanted to see some more Pictures
> *


ive done 2 (that orange cutty, and that teal chopper)....

the other ones are on a little bit of a delay
(the blue 63, is still getting worked on hydros ,adn under carriage)
(the hulk is probly next along with big pimpin)

sorry bro, its tuff getting the car, me, juanita and the location to jive sometimes....but no worries, it will be soon ...real soon...thanks dogg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

I do know of one its a black 64 with a patterned out roof in silver its my wifes cousin's now, if you want I will let him know.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 24 2008, 06:52 AM~11166490
> *I do know of one its a black 64 with a patterned out roof in silver its my wifes cousin's now, if you want I will let him know.
> *


Hurricane Hector?...... tell him i said whats up...maybe, i would like to get the roof of that one day... tell hector travis said whats up, we went to rio grande hs together and see him all the time at the casino


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

Rob was in a pretty bad wreck yesterday, his daughter is in th hospital....some dumb bitch hit him head on, pulled out without looking....totalled his fleetwood!!

keep him his daughter in all your prayers!!! she will be ok but still ...thanks homies!!




:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 27 2008, 03:06 PM~11190692
> *Rob was in a pretty bad wreck yesterday, his daughter is in th hospital....some dumb bitch hit him head on, pulled out without looking....totalled his fleetwood!!
> 
> keep him his daughter in all your prayers!!! she will be ok but still ...thanks homies!!
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Jesus. Keep us posted.


----------



## carsofabq

Hope he and his daughter are ok and please keep us posted


----------



## i rep

to any custumers out there my good friend john saenz called me last night and said no more middle men so 2 any body wanting and top notch mural by the infamous john saenz u can call him 2 his cell and deal direct with him 361-558-1929


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11191313
> *Jesus. Keep us posted.
> *


x2


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 27 2008, 02:06 PM~11190692
> *Rob was in a pretty bad wreck yesterday, his daughter is in th hospital....some dumb bitch hit him head on, pulled out without looking....totalled his fleetwood!!
> 
> keep him his daughter in all your prayers!!! she will be ok but still ...thanks homies!!
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *




Thats messed up ............. Just to fuck around - Im sure her attorney will pull some shit if he was in a lowrider being unsafe for the street & he will probably get blamed for it too ,,,, because He was head on & she wasnt paying attention ............Its bullshit how they fuck with you on shit like that ...


Hope they make a good recovery........


----------



## MISTER ED

God be with them he's the greatest doctor


----------



## mr.fisheye

update....Rob is doing ok, his back is just a little fucked up...his daughter is ok, she has surgery and saved her teeth and she is ok.....rob is getting an attorny and is gonna sue the fuck....cops rushed him on the scene and thru him up on the car, like it was his fault....cuz it was rio rancho, he was up there quoting a price to a beauty salon for some flaked out, patterned out, art for thier shop...

so he hopefully that layer will get them some cash...

thanks for the prayers and blessings, Rob appreciates it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

Rio Rathole cops are dicks thats for sure


----------



## mr.fisheye

HERE IS THE DAMAGE......SUCKS CUZ ROB WAS GETTING READY TO PAINT AND PATTERN IT!!!  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 31 2008, 07:43 AM~11223119
> *HERE IS THE DAMAGE......SUCKS CUZ ROB WAS GETTING READY TO PAINT AND PATTERN IT!!!    :angry:    :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS MESSED UP


----------



## youcantfademe

poor fleetwood.....


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 31 2008, 07:43 AM~11223119
> *HERE IS THE DAMAGE......SUCKS CUZ ROB WAS GETTING READY TO PAINT AND PATTERN IT!!!    :angry:    :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## carsofabq

Make sure you keep track of the time he has not been able to work so that you can get that back from the insurance company. Also make sure he gets a nice caddilac rental car no little chevy cobalt.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 1 2008, 07:45 AM~11232540
> *Make sure you keep track of the time he has not been able to work so that you can get that back from the insurance company. Also make sure he gets a nice caddilac rental car no little chevy cobalt.
> *


good lookin out.....i will definently pass that along....to be honest bro, im gonna try to meet with rob's lawyer as well....we gonna try to get a grip...his daughter was hurt pretty bad (she had to have surgery on her mouth and face)...and the time lost didnt even think about that.....and robs time aint cheap......

so hopefully it will be alot of cash...and he will bust out a sick fleetwood (vert) :yes: :yes:


----------



## teach

Glad to hear everyone is ok.It was 2 years ago today I almost lost my wife and son to a lady going 80mph and t-boning them. She was DUI and ran a red light. As said before I'm glad Rob and his daughter are going to be fine. :angel:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 1 2008, 10:26 AM~11233762
> *Glad to hear everyone is ok.It was 2 years ago today I almost lost my wife and son to a lady going 80mph and t-boning them. She was DUI and ran a red light. As said before I'm glad Rob and his daughter are going to be fine.  :angel:
> *


awww man bro...sorry to hear about your family man.....but everyone is recovering and will be just fine bro...thanks for the support...Rob tell me to tell everyone thanks for him!!!


----------



## teach

I can't wait to see his next creation. I've been a fan of his work since the first paint job I've seen of his.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 1 2008, 10:57 AM~11234057
> *I can't wait to see his next creation. I've been a fan of his work since the first paint job I've seen of his.
> *


he is doing a grand am now that is gonna be full show for a customer......next is my lincoln....cant wait bro, i was the same way....i saw a rob job when i was 15 (jeremy multi color caddy...and casanova I)...i was like a little bitch, i never gave another man props...but Rob is amazing bro...and watching him work...he makes it look so easy....

im blessed to be able to work with him now!!! fuckin dream job!!! lol

thanks for the love and support...stay posted i have 2 photoshoots on sat of some bikes we did...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 31 2008, 07:43 AM~11223119
> *HERE IS THE DAMAGE......SUCKS CUZ ROB WAS GETTING READY TO PAINT AND PATTERN IT!!!    :angry:    :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 29 2008, 05:26 PM~11209706
> *update....Rob is doing ok, his back is just a little fucked up...his daughter is ok, she has surgery and saved her teeth and she is ok.....rob is getting an attorny and is gonna sue the fuck....cops rushed him on the scene and thru him up on the car, like it was his fault....cuz it was rio rancho, he was up there quoting a price to a beauty salon for some flaked out, patterned out, art for thier shop...
> 
> so he hopefully that layer will get them some cash...
> 
> thanks for the prayers and blessings, Rob appreciates it!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST EVERYONE IS OK, HOPE HIS DAUGHTER GETS BETTER!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 11:00 AM~11234081
> *he is doing a grand am now that is gonna be full show for a customer......next is my lincoln....cant wait bro, i was the same way....i saw a rob job when i was 15 (jeremy multi color caddy...and casanova I)...i was like a little bitch, i never gave another man props...but Rob is amazing bro...and watching him work...he makes it look so easy....
> 
> im blessed to be able to work with him now!!! fuckin dream job!!! lol
> 
> thanks for the love and support...stay posted i have 2 photoshoots on sat of some bikes we did...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30

BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!



























100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

NEW CHOPPER...MAGENTA AND SILVERS


















CROTCH ROCKET!...


----------



## mr.fisheye

FEW MORE....


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

JUST FINISHED THESE.....SNEAK PEEK...


----------



## 4SHOW

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 04:46 PM~11248464
> *FEW MORE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE!!


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> [/quote
> 
> beautiful!! super sexy and classy i love them all. :worship: :worship: JUANITA :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## mr.fisheye

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE!!





> [/quote
> 
> beautiful!! super sexy and classy i love them all. :worship: :worship: JUANITA :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homies!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: fisheye and juanita kill another one!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 10:01 AM~11233074
> *good lookin out.....i will definently pass that along....to be honest bro, im gonna try to meet with rob's lawyer as well....we gonna try to get a grip...his daughter was hurt pretty bad (she had to have surgery on her mouth and face)...and the time lost didnt even think about that.....and robs time aint cheap......
> 
> so hopefully it will be alot of cash...and he will bust out a sick fleetwood (vert)  :yes:  :yes:
> *



When do u want to meet?


----------



## mr.fisheye

when ever is best for you.... let us know :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11257633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful photography, Juanita and Vanderslice Customs in the mix!


----------



## carsofabq

I thought this was Vanderslices site stop showing Pictures of Juanita!!!!!!!!

Every time I see her I dont even look at the paint job 
just kidding man keep up the great work.


I like the paint job on that blue bike, but the black frame, swing arm and oil tank just kills that bike.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 4 2008, 09:31 PM~11261012
> *I thought this was Vanderslices site stop showing Pictures of Juanita!!!!!!!!
> 
> Every time I see her I dont even look at the paint job
> just kidding man keep up the great work.
> I like the paint job on that blue bike, but the black frame, swing arm and oil tank just kills that bike.
> *


lol you know, i also asked bout the black on it...i guess it was cust request...dont look bad thought, i kinda like it.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 4 2008, 09:31 PM~11261012
> *I thought this was Vanderslices site stop showing Pictures of Juanita!!!!!!!!
> 
> Every time I see her I dont even look at the paint job
> just kidding man keep up the great work.
> I like the paint job on that blue bike, but the black frame, swing arm and oil tank just kills that bike.
> *


oh yeah...and mybad....juanita is part of the crew....we do what it do....lol....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 06:15 AM~11262915
> *oh yeah...and mybad....juanita is part of the crew....we do what it do....lol....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 04:50 PM~11248491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BUBBA-D

NICE PICTURES.  THAT GIRL JUANITA IS SOMETHING SERIOUS BROTHER :worship: :worship: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2008, 01:46 PM~11266336
> *NICE PICTURES.  THAT GIRL JUANITA IS SOMETHING SERIOUS BROTHER  :worship:  :worship: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


 Thanks bro...yeah man....she is on the verge of blowing up like vida lol!!!

stay posted, we always work together....actually put it this way...

she works for fisheye and only fisheye (unless the prices is right you feel me)


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## BUBBA-D

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 02:25 PM~11266645
> *Thanks bro...yeah man....she is on the verge of blowing up like vida lol!!!
> 
> stay posted, we always work together....actually put it this way...
> 
> she works for fisheye and only fisheye (unless the prices is right you feel me)
> *


YES SIR, I'M GOING TO START SAVING MY MONEY :biggrin: SHE'S WAY HOTTER THAN VIDA. WILL SHE BE IN VEGAS?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2008, 08:01 PM~11269867
> *YES SIR, I'M GOING TO START SAVING MY MONEY :biggrin: SHE'S WAY HOTTER THAN VIDA. WILL SHE BE IN VEGAS?
> *


if we can get a booth...ive been emailing the chick from lowrider mag about a vendor booth ...and havent got nothing back yet....but thats the plan

Juanita will be in Vegas...signing posters, 8x10 glossys, calenders, etc......so roll by bro and say whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES

TTT


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10935399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cHeck out this link....STREET FAME KILLIN THE 505 STREETS!!!!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=WJYdN0B_BMs


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 7 2008, 03:14 PM~11286081
> *cHeck out this link....STREET FAME KILLIN THE 505 STREETS!!!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WJYdN0B_BMs
> *


Yeah!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 05:26 PM~11268387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 04:13 PM~11248305
> *NEW CHOPPER...MAGENTA AND SILVERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROTCH ROCKET!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Aug 4 2008, 08:30 PM~11260343
> *Beautiful photography, Juanita and Vanderslice Customs in the mix!
> *



thanks Rick..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NOTHING BUT POSITIVE THINGS COMING!!!!!
puro


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 12 2008, 07:22 AM~11322847
> *NOTHING BUT POSITIVE THINGS COMING!!!!!
> puro
> *



thats right P..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

see you in vegas homie!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 12 2008, 11:02 AM~11324394
> *thats right P.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> see you in vegas homie!!
> *


Thanks for reppn' T!!!
P


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11268387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11322847
> *NOTHING BUT POSITIVE THINGS COMING!!!!!
> puro
> *



 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :werd: :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11327150
> *Thanks for reppn' T!!!
> P
> *


like wise Puro.....

thanks for reppin us on your shit too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

OLDIES BUT GOODIES..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME MORE STUFF......


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 13 2008, 06:35 PM~11337332
> *SOME MORE STUFF......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU CAN TELL ROB WAS ALREADY AHEAD OF HIS TIME EVEN IN THOSE SHOTS!
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 14 2008, 09:06 AM~11341908
> *YOU CAN TELL ROB WAS ALREADY AHEAD OF HIS TIME EVEN IN THOSE SHOTS!
> PURO
> *


yeah man i agree.....he was killing people when he was like 23-24 years old.....thats when he made a name for himself :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

some flame work


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Bedrockcc

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

COOL TO SEE THE MASTER AT WORK!
P


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 15 2008, 09:51 AM~11351436
> *COOL TO SEE THE MASTER AT WORK!
> P
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

ttt


----------



## 505LOW

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTFT


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 13 2008, 06:32 PM~11337308
> *OLDIES BUT GOODIES..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ANY NEW PICS FISH?
P


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## carsofabq

Time for some more Pics Fisheye


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I THINK FISH, WENT FISHING.. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

sorry homies :biggrin: ....and Puro was right....i was in CO since thursday on vacation....im back on it thought....new pix will be here soon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

No worries dude!
Hope you had a good time.
P


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 25 2008, 06:34 PM~11436306
> *No worries dude!
> Hope you had a good time.
> P
> *


yeah it was cool homie....but now back to business.....gotta get ready for the super show....we are bustin ass tryin to get that 63 done.... rick is almost done with the trunk and under carriage...its off to get chromed as we speak.. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

that a rag?
p


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 27 2008, 11:47 AM~11451633
> *that a rag?
> p
> *


2 door ht...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey T!!
Check this man!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11481356
> *Hey T!!
> Check this man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit...thats dope Puro...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## mr.fisheye

*****VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS CAR SALE****

SELLING THIS LINCOLN...AS IS OR WE CAN MAKE IT SHOW READY?? YOUR CHOICE

$8000 OR TRADE
***** if you want a sick ass award winning candy paint job as well, we can work something out.....
might even throw in a 8k paintjob, if someone wants to ttrade a 58-64 raggy project or finished)*********

Selling this clean ass lincoln
PAINT: LEXUS WHITE WITH PLATINUM PEARL ($4000)

SET-UP:WHAMMY W/6 BATS, 8 IN FRONT 10'S IN REAR (2500)
EXTENDED A-ARMS RE-ENFORCED (not a full wrap)
(might put a new set up in before sale)

RIMS:13X7 WHITE SPOKES WITH LINC KNOCK-OFF

INTERIOR STOCK TAN...GOOD CONDITION

CUSTOM SPLIT BUMPERS NEW CHROME (1500)


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Another great step for Lowrider Supreme Clothing Co.
I want to thank JAE BUENO for being such a nice guy! I will never forget this Jae!
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 5 2008, 07:32 PM~11530762
> *Another great step for Lowrider Supreme Clothing Co.
> I want to thank JAE BUENO for being such a nice guy! I will never forget this Jae!
> PURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH PURO....congrats homie..... the only way to get what u want in life ...is to go get it!! RESPECT HOMIE!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

QUE PASA?
P


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Yo Travis,
Please let me know if you received the artwork files?? I know you busy with Rob BUT let a brother know.
Thanks
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 17 2008, 04:54 PM~11628784
> *Yo Travis,
> Please let me know if you received the artwork files?? I know you busy with Rob BUT let a brother know.
> Thanks
> PURO
> *


word homie...thanks again


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## mr.fisheye

new pix soon ...sorry homies...we been bustin assgetting ready for the supershow....

doin the hulk next weekend...car looks good, and juanita's outfit...u mofos gonna love!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

but here is another sneak peak of the 63 making its debut at the super show... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
colbalt blue fading to oriental...and rob killed the patternz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 29 2008, 09:31 PM~11474722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

crazy paint man!!!
Puro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 20 2008, 11:34 AM~11651702
> *but here is another sneak peak of the 63 making its debut at the super show... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> colbalt blue fading to oriental...and rob killed the patternz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 20 2008, 12:34 PM~11651702
> *but here is another sneak peak of the 63 making its debut at the super show... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> colbalt blue fading to oriental...and rob killed the patternz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 20 2008, 11:34 AM~11651702
> *but here is another sneak peak of the 63 making its debut at the super show... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> colbalt blue fading to oriental...and rob killed the patternz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

:420: :420: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Rob has the patterns on lock


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T T M F T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## carsofabq

How is the Project going?????


----------



## SEVERED TIES

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTFT


----------



## montemanls

c u guys sunday


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HITHARD

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## HITHARD




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT  
SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS!!
PURO


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~

T<span style=\'color:green\'>T<span style=\'color:gray\'>T</span></span>


----------



## montemanls

it was cool meeting u guys sun


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 14 2008, 10:10 AM~11857966
> *it was cool meeting u guys sun
> *


LIKEWISE JOE...UR A COOL DUDE HOMIE...AND CHERRY 64...FUCK THAT SHIT WAS NICE MAN... KEEP UM COMIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey Travis,Rob,Juanita!!
It was really nice meeting you guys!! Juanita!Holy Smokes!!She is so fucking hot it wasn't funny, Rob it was my pleasure to finally meet you! Travis, you are one funny ass dude!
Everything Jas and I did was worth the trip!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11866032
> *Hey Travis,Rob,Juanita!!
> It was really nice meeting you guys!! Juanita!Holy Smokes!!She is so fucking hot it wasn't funny, Rob it was my pleasure to finally meet you! Travis, you are one funny ass dude!
> Everything Jas and I did was worth the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11866032
> *Hey Travis,Rob,Juanita!!
> It was really nice meeting you guys!! Juanita!Holy Smokes!!She is so fucking hot it wasn't funny, Rob it was my pleasure to finally meet you! Travis, you are one funny ass dude!
> Everything Jas and I did was worth the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PURO....bro..me rob and juanita...cant thank you and jas enough for the gift bro.. its amazing...best plaque i ever seen....we were humbled by your realness and generosity(i cant spell :biggrin: )....and no worries...u got something coming your way too!!! but man puro u and yor fam were cool..your wife was a sweetheart..and jas was a real cool mofo as well...along with your other peeps...

we thank you bro...and thats a real genuine gift....Rob keeps telling me thats the nicest thing anybody has ever done for him...he was blown away!!!

god bless homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 15 2008, 11:34 AM~11869930
> *
> *


Thanks Joe! Big fan of you're work too!
PURO


----------



## 85supreme

It was nice to see you guys in vegas you guys do some bad ass paint jobs and that display was nice Glad you guys like the plaque made by CCF CUSTOMS AND LS CLOTHING COMPANY  
Bubs


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## thecandyman

HEY ROB ,THAT WAS TRULY A BEAUTIFUL GIFT , YOU DESERVE IT BRO . 


THE CANDYMAN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11866032
> *Hey Travis,Rob,Juanita!!
> It was really nice meeting you guys!! Juanita!Holy Smokes!!She is so fucking hot it wasn't funny, Rob it was my pleasure to finally meet you! Travis, you are one funny ass dude!
> Everything Jas and I did was worth the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ttt for T-BAG & VANDERSLICE!!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 AM~11877281
> *It was nice to see you guys in vegas you guys do some bad ass paint jobs and that display was nice  Glad you guys like the plaque made by CCF CUSTOMS AND LS CLOTHING COMPANY
> Bubs
> *



You guys should get Rob to fly over here and throw patterns down !!!!! He'd love to see Niagara Falls and Toronto, and his paint speaks for itself, waddup ??!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Pete!
I hear ya bro but he would have to have at least 2-4 cars lined up. I spoke with him about that.
Good idea thought.
PURO


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Oct 15 2008, 01:22 AM~11866032-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Travis,Rob,Juanita!!
> It was really nice meeting you guys!! Juanita!Holy Smokes!!She is so fucking hot it wasn't funny, Rob it was my pleasure to finally meet you! Travis, you are one funny ass dude!
> Everything Jas and I did was worth the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well Said Bro !!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11870862
> *PURO....bro..me rob and juanita...cant thank you and jas enough for the gift bro.. its amazing...best plaque i ever seen....we were humbled by your realness and generosity(i cant spell  :biggrin: )....and no worries...u got something coming your way too!!! but man puro u and yor fam were cool..your wife was a sweetheart..and jas was a real cool mofo as well...along with your other peeps...
> 
> we thank you bro...and thats a real genuine gift....Rob keeps telling me thats the nicest thing anybody has ever done for him...he was blown away!!!
> 
> god bless homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*It was Our Pleasure Bro!!! We had just as much fun designing and Making it as you guys did chking it out and enjoying!!!

If there is anything we can do you guys just let us know!!   *


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 18 2008, 06:21 PM~11904419
> *You guys should get Rob to fly over here and throw patterns down !!!!!  He'd love to see Niagara Falls and Toronto, and his paint speaks for itself,  waddup ??!!
> *


that would be wiked


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 19 2008, 02:00 AM~11907399
> *that would be wiked
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 19 2008, 02:23 AM~11907509
> *x 2  :biggrin:
> *



we'll, theres 2 cars, whos next?

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 19 2008, 08:34 AM~11908818
> *we'll,  theres 2 cars,  whos next?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


serious line um up...were out there... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn nice paint jobs   :thumbsup:


----------



## MACHETE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTFT


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTFT FOR THE HOMIE TRAVIS!
P


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 21 2008, 08:01 PM~11935137
> *TTFT FOR THE HOMIE TRAVIS!
> P
> *


 :biggrin: *word homie*


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 19 2008, 12:33 PM~11909116
> *serious line um up...were out there... :biggrin:
> *



Shit, maybe even 3 !!!

Wassup boyz??!!?? Whens Rob commin?
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11945037
> *Shit, maybe even 3 !!!
> 
> Wassup boyz??!!?? Whens Rob commin?
> :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT ROLLERZ NY IN THE HOUSE.....SERIOUS AS CANCER DOGG...IF YOU GET 3 OR MORE RIDES LINES UP.... 

I WILL PERSONALLY PACK ROB IN A FED EX BOX...AND EXPRESS HIS PATTERN LAYIN, CANDY SPRAYIN, WORLD CHAMPION BUILDING ASS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11945235
> *OH SHIT ROLLERZ NY IN THE HOUSE.....SERIOUS AS CANCER DOGG...IF YOU GET 3 OR MORE RIDES LINES UP....
> 
> I WILL PERSONALLY PACK ROB IN A FED EX BOX...AND EXPRESS HIS PATTERN LAYIN, CANDY SPRAYIN, WORLD CHAMPION BUILDING ASS OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta come up with him too


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11945235
> *OH SHIT ROLLERZ NY IN THE HOUSE.....SERIOUS AS CANCER DOGG...IF YOU GET 3 OR MORE RIDES LINES UP....
> 
> I WILL PERSONALLY PACK ROB IN A FED EX BOX...AND EXPRESS HIS PATTERN LAYIN, CANDY SPRAYIN, WORLD CHAMPION BUILDING ASS OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


I WANNA GO!, I CAN PREP SOME SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Oct 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11947758-->
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta come up with him too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i probly would...i know he would need help...but he would probly want the cars prepped(no body work for sure) that way he just gots to do the paint shit....it will save him time especially on a out of state job.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 07:30 AM~11949916
> *I WANNA GO!, I CAN PREP SOME SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


let go tigger.... a mini vacation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 10:30 AM~11949916
> *I WANNA GO!, I CAN PREP SOME SHIT  :biggrin:
> *



Shit Homie, you know you guys are allways welcome round here. Come see the Falls n shit. We see it every day, we take it for granted. We forget that its actually a "wonder of the world" !!!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11945235
> *OH SHIT ROLLERZ NY IN THE HOUSE.....SERIOUS AS CANCER DOGG...IF YOU GET 3 OR MORE RIDES LINES UP....
> 
> I WILL PERSONALLY PACK ROB IN A FED EX BOX...AND EXPRESS HIS PATTERN LAYIN, CANDY SPRAYIN, WORLD CHAMPION BUILDING ASS OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *



Shit Homie, I've allready got a deposit locked in !!!!!! Just waitin on these Canadian Ballers to get some more cars ready !!!! Their $$ is almost at par !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11955984
> *Shit Homie,  I've allready got a deposit locked in !!!!!!  Just waitin on these Canadian Ballers to get some more cars ready !!!!  Their $$ is almost at par !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WORD DOGG......WERE DOWN 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

EVEN LET THE ROLLERZ NY CHAPTER NOW...ROB WILL SET THAT EAST COAST SIDE OFF!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 23 2008, 07:44 PM~11955984
> *Shit Homie,  I've allready got a deposit locked in !!!!!!  Just waitin on these Canadian Ballers to get some more cars ready !!!!  Their $$ is almost at par !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the only ballers live in Buffalo NY :biggrin: ...Canadians are just poor ass bastards...  Awsome paint jobs Rob Vanderslice!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2008, 09:50 PM~11956571
> *the only ballers live in Buffalo NY :biggrin: ...Canadians are just poor ass bastards...   Awsome paint jobs Rob Vanderslice!!!
> *



your shits allready painted, so butt out !!!!! :biggrin: 

i'm tryin to get some shit poppin for Rob, I know theres gotta be someone up in Canada that could use some award winning custom paint, no?

Who else is on board?
:dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11956875
> *:biggrin:
> your shits allready painted, so butt out !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> i'm tryin to get some shit poppin for Rob, I know theres gotta be someone up in Canada that could use some award winning custom paint, no?
> 
> Who else is on board?
> :dunno:
> *


Yeah true... :biggrin: But you're right, it would be nice to see cars patterned out by Vanderslice out in the Toronto area...A different unique style...


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11955967
> *Shit Homie, you know you guys are allways welcome round here.  Come see the Falls n shit.  We see it every day, we take it for granted.  We forget that its actually a "wonder of the world" !!!
> *


  I ALWAYS WANTED TO GO OUT THAT WAY!

TEAM VANDERSLICE IS IN EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 24 2008, 04:36 AM~11959966
> * I ALWAYS WANTED TO GO OUT THAT WAY!
> 
> TEAM VANDERSLICE IS IN EFFECT  :biggrin:
> *


HECK YES WE ARE :biggrin: ME AND TIG GONNA BE IN EVERYONES EARS ALL YEAR!!!


'09 FOR ALL YOU *HATERS* IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR....ROB'S FIXING TO HURT ALOT OF YOUR FEELINGS....SORRY IN ADVANCE :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 24 2008, 09:22 AM~11961142
> *HECK YES WE ARE  :biggrin: ME AND TIG GONNA BE IN EVERYONES EARS ALL YEAR!!!
> '09 FOR ALL YOU HATERS IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR....ROB'S FIXING TO HURT ALOT OF YOUR FEELINGS....SORRY IN ADVANCE  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 24 2008, 08:22 AM~11961142
> *HECK YES WE ARE  :biggrin: ME AND TIG GONNA BE IN EVERYONES EARS ALL YEAR!!!
> '09 FOR ALL YOU HATERS IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR....ROB'S FIXING TO HURT ALOT OF YOUR FEELINGS....SORRY IN ADVANCE  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
BUT TRUE!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 24 2008, 08:22 AM~11961142
> *HECK YES WE ARE  :biggrin: ME AND TIG GONNA BE IN EVERYONES EARS ALL YEAR!!!
> '09 FOR ALL YOU HATERS IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR....ROB'S FIXING TO HURT ALOT OF YOUR FEELINGS....SORRY IN ADVANCE  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  WHAT UP MR FISHEYE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 26 2008, 12:09 AM~11974514
> * WHAT UP MR FISHEYE
> *


what up Joe...whats good dog? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11985045
> *what up Joe...whats good dog?  :biggrin:
> *


JUST RIGHT HERE, IMA NEED A ROB PAINT JOB ON ONE OF MY RIDES FOR MY COLLECTION, WITH A BIG "RV" SIGNATURE ON IT.  KEEP ON TAPING


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TRAVIS!! PEEP THE TRACK BROTHER! FINALLY DONE and just in time for that shoot.  
HEY HOMIES!!
CHECK OUT THIS TRACK I PUT TOGETHER WITH MI BOI DIVO!!
HE WROTE AND PRODUCED THIS TRACK FOR LOWRIDER SUPREME!!!
PEACE PURO CERVANTES

OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SUPREME SONG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Bedrockcc

HEY HOMIES!!
CHECK OUT THIS TRACK I PUT TOGETHER WITH MI BOI DIVO!!
HE WROTE AND PRODUCED THIS TRACK FOR LOWRIDER SUPREME!!!
PEACE PURO CERVANTES

OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SUPREME SONG
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

3 Members: BigTigger R.O., BigPoppa, mr.fisheye

:wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 28 2008, 07:09 AM~11992964
> *3 Members: BigTigger R.O., BigPoppa, mr.fisheye
> 
> :wave:
> *


what up tig....whats good homie


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11989357
> *JUST RIGHT HERE, IMA NEED A ROB PAINT JOB ON ONE OF MY RIDES FOR MY COLLECTION, WITH A BIG "RV" SIGNATURE ON IT.  KEEP ON TAPING
> *


that would be wicked dogg...lets us know....it would be an honor....matter of fact we are workin out a deal with some homies in cali...maybe then...in the next year?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 28 2008, 07:20 AM~11993053
> *that would be wicked dogg...lets us know....it would be an honor....matter of fact we are workin out a deal with some homies in cali...maybe then...in the next year??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 28 2008, 07:18 AM~11993038
> *what up tig....whats good homie
> *


JUST TRYING TO MAKE A DOLLAR HOMIE, YOU GUYS DONT WANT TO SELL THE RIDE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT AT THE BBQ? I AM GONNA GO BUY A 66 RAG FRIDAY BUT WOULD RATHER HAVE YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 28 2008, 08:59 AM~11993913
> *JUST TRYING TO MAKE A DOLLAR HOMIE, YOU GUYS DONT WANT TO SELL THE RIDE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT AT THE BBQ? I AM GONNA GO BUY A 66 RAG FRIDAY BUT WOULD RATHER HAVE YOURS  :biggrin:
> *


the bubble or the lincoln.... :biggrin: 

the bubble is my girls dogg.....ill ask but i doubt it...she is attached to it...she wont even give it to me...lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## caddydaddy80

WHAT UP TIGGER?


----------



## Pure Xtc

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc,* 85supreme*

Oh Teri!!! :0 





*What Up Fam!!!!! Was Poppin With TEAM VANDERSLICE!!! , Rob, T-Bag, Tigger!!!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 10:29 AM~12003996
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pure Xtc, 85supreme
> 
> Oh Teri!!!  :0
> What Up Fam!!!!!  Was Poppin With TEAM VANDERSLICE!!!  , Rob, T-Bag, Tigger!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



oh teri indeed Jas


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 29 2008, 10:30 AM~12004002
> *oh teri indeed Jas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  




*Vanderslice Crew, chk out the website, Products Section for Your designer Placa Writeup!!!

More pics will be added shortly so keep chking back!!!

Site is till underconstruction but being updated ona Daily Basis!!!*


*>>>>>* CCF Customs *<<<<<*


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED ON OUR THREADS OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Oct 29 2008, 07:20 AM~12003923
> *WHAT UP TIGGER?
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE AND YOU?


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:48 AM~12004116
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Vanderslice Crew, chk out the website, Products Section for Your designer Placa Writeup!!!
> 
> More pics will be added shortly so keep chking back!!!
> 
> Site is till underconstruction but being updated ona Daily Basis!!!
> >>>>> CCF Customs <<<<<
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:48 AM~12004116
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Vanderslice Crew, chk out the website, Products Section for Your designer Placa Writeup!!!
> 
> More pics will be added shortly so keep chking back!!!
> 
> Site is till underconstruction but being updated ona Daily Basis!!!
> >>>>> CCF Customs <<<<<
> *



DAM JAS....THAT SITE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...

THANKS FOR THE WRITE UP ON US TOO BRO, THATS MAD LOVE....RESPECT HOMIE!!!

OH AND YOU KNOW ILL HAVE TESTIMONIALS, AND PIX COMING REAL SOON ON THEIR!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 29 2008, 07:27 PM~12008694
> *DAM JAS....THAT SITE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE WRITE UP ON US TOO BRO, THATS MAD LOVE....RESPECT HOMIE!!!
> 
> OH AND YOU KNOW ILL HAVE TESTIMONIALS, AND PIX COMING REAL SOON ON THEIR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Bro!!! Much appreciated! Respect!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 85supreme

Whats good down south


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 29 2008, 08:37 AM~12004470
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TIGGER-- you spreadin that fire for me or what bRO :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 01:09 PM~12039564
> *TIGGER-- you spreadin that fire for me or what bRO :biggrin:
> *


TRYING BRO.......


----------



## Waco




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 85supreme




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 24 2008, 08:22 AM~11961142
> *'09 FOR ALL YOU HATERS IS GONNA BE A TUFF YEAR....ROB'S FIXING TO HURT ALOT OF YOUR FEELINGS....SORRY IN ADVANCE  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:0 :0 




Its all good ..... Makes me look forward to trying to stake a claim in the paint game myself & meeting him in person someday .... His work has Been an inspiration to me since i first seen Showtime , A gold LTD , & Cassanova .......


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 5 2008, 12:11 AM~12066767
> *:0  :0
> Its all good ..... Makes me look forward to trying to stake a claim in the paint game myself & meeting him in person someday .... His work has Been an inspiration to me since i first seen Showtime , A gold LTD , & Cassanova .......
> *


hell yeah dogg  ...thanks for the love and respect....he is working on a few SICK projects right now!!! keep checkin back


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T
T
T*


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :wave: :420:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T
T
T*
:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## montemanls

TTT FOR MY HOMIE ROB


----------



## HaYLo72

one day maybe i'll have a vanderslice paint.....what an amazing job everytime props....


----------



## wet-n-wild

> CASANOVA IV ROB DOESNT WANT TO SHOW THE PATTERNS, FOR IT NEVER BUSTED OUT, BUT HERE IS IT READY FOR PAINT, ROB HAD JUST FINISHED THE BODY MODS(LOOK AT THE GROUND EFFECTS, MADE AND MOLDED BY HAND)



[/quote]
I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS CAR COME OUT AGAIN. I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW. CAR WAS AHEAD OF IT'S TIME


----------



## Glassed Out

that car is sick.


----------



## Glassed Out

have you guys busted out anything new?


----------



## MISTER ED

>


I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS CAR COME OUT AGAIN. I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW. CAR WAS AHEAD OF IT'S TIME
[/quote]


HEY THIS CAR HAS THE STEARING WHEEL ON THE CORRECT SIDE.... ??????


----------



## MISTER ED

> CASANOVA IV ROB DOESNT WANT TO SHOW THE PATTERNS, FOR IT NEVER BUSTED OUT, BUT HERE IS IT READY FOR PAINT, ROB HAD JUST FINISHED THE BODY MODS(LOOK AT THE GROUND EFFECTS, MADE AND MOLDED BY HAND)



[/quote]


THIS ONE....


----------



## mr.fisheye

> I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS CAR COME OUT AGAIN. I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW. CAR WAS AHEAD OF IT'S TIME


HEY THIS CAR HAS THE STEARING WHEEL ON THE CORRECT SIDE.... ??????
[/quote]

IM CONFUSED....CASANOVA ALWAYS HAD THE STERRING WHEEL ON THE CORRECT SIDE?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 17 2008, 10:15 AM~12179548
> *have you guys busted out anything new?
> *


JUST FINSIHED A 75 GLASSHOUSE RAGGY...ILL HAVE PIX UP SOON


----------



## carsofabq

Mr. Fisheye is all over this board this morning. whats up man cant wait to see some more pics


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 18 2008, 07:32 AM~12189026
> *Mr. Fisheye is all over this board this morning. whats up man cant wait to see some more pics
> *


 LOL...GOTTA MAKE SURE FOOLS IN HERE KNOW WHATS UP WITH THIS 505 SHIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOW ARE YOU HOMIE?


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:28 AM~12189781
> *
> *


what crackin biz??...has the glasshouse got to min yet??

you should let me put up a few sneak peeks  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 11:04 AM~12190165
> *what crackin biz??...has the glasshouse got to min yet??
> 
> you should let me put up a few sneak peeks   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



NOT YET bRO....BUT SOON. :biggrin: 

GO FOR IT...LET THEM KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT VANDERSLICE.  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:10 AM~12190235
> *NOT YET bRO....BUT SOON.  :biggrin:
> 
> GO FOR IT...LET THEM KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT VANDERSLICE.    :biggrin:
> *


 NA HOMIE...ILL WAIT TILL YOUR READY  ...

BUT I LIKE YOURS CUZ ITS DIFFERENT...NO CANDIES...AND ROB STILL KILLED IT...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:10 AM~12190235
> *NOT YET bRO....BUT SOON.  :biggrin:
> 
> GO FOR IT...LET THEM KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT VANDERSLICE.    :biggrin:
> *


 JUST SNAPPED U SAID IT WAS OK....ILL PUT JUST A FEW UP FOR THE HATERS


----------



## mr.fisheye

SNEEK PEEK OF THE HOMIE BIZ NEW RIDE...ON ITS WAY TO MINNISOTA AS WE SPEAK... 

NO CANDIES..JUST SILVER WITH BLACK....ROB CAN DO IT HOW EVER U WANT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye

A FEW MORE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

I seen it at Gotcha the other day, looking good!! :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 12:26 PM~12190952
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE HOMIE BIZ NEW RIDE...ON ITS WAY TO MINNISOTA AS WE SPEAK...
> 
> NO CANDIES..JUST SILVER WITH BLACK....ROB CAN DO IT HOW EVER U WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Glassed Out

Damn rob gets down.


----------



## Waco

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED

> HEY THIS CAR HAS THE STEARING WHEEL ON THE CORRECT SIDE.... ??????


IM CONFUSED....CASANOVA ALWAYS HAD THE STERRING WHEEL ON THE CORRECT SIDE?
[/quote]


NO CASANOVA 3 HAD IT ON THE RIGHT SIDE


----------



## mr.fisheye

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 









ITS ALWAYS BEEN ON THE LEFT...LOOK IN THIS PIC...THIS IS CASONOVA III RIGHT HERE....AND CASONOVA IV THE ONE IN THE PIC ABOVE IS THE SAME CAR...STRIPPED DOWN...


----------



## MISTER ED

my bad......


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 12:37 PM~12191067
> *A FEW MORE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 02:26 PM~12190952
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE HOMIE BIZ NEW RIDE...ON ITS WAY TO MINNISOTA AS WE SPEAK...
> 
> NO CANDIES..JUST SILVER WITH BLACK....ROB CAN DO IT HOW EVER U WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man Robs got skills, nice pics Travis


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 18 2008, 06:35 PM~12195140
> *my bad......
> *


 its all good homie....the dash is so crazy on the car it looks like its kinda on the right... take it easy brotha


----------



## showtime 77




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Nov 19 2008, 07:03 AM~12199255
> *
> *


WHAT UP BOBBY.....HOW ARE THINGS BRO?....LET ME KNOW WHAT COLOR COMBO FOR THEM RIMS IF UR STILL THINKIN OF ORDERING WITH US  ... CANT WAIT TO SEE SHOWTIME THIS SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12190952
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE HOMIE BIZ NEW RIDE...ON ITS WAY TO MINNISOTA AS WE SPEAK...
> 
> NO CANDIES..JUST SILVER WITH BLACK....ROB CAN DO IT HOW EVER U WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

>


THIS ONE....
[/quote]




> SNEEK PEEK OF THE HOMIE BIZ NEW RIDE...ON ITS WAY TO MINNISOTA AS WE SPEAK...
> 
> NO CANDIES..JUST SILVER WITH BLACK....ROB CAN DO IT HOW EVER U WANT



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

*TEAM VANDERSLICE PUTTIN IT DOWN LIKE ITS NO BODIES BUSINESS!!! :0 

ROB AND TRAVIS TWO DANGEROUS MOFOS!!!!! 

KEEP IT UP PLAYAZ!!!!    *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye

*TEAM VANDERSLICE PUTTIN IT DOWN LIKE ITS NO BODIES BUSINESS!!! :0 

ROB AND TRAVIS TWO DANGEROUS MOFOS!!!!! 

KEEP IT UP PLAYAZ!!!!    *





> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 06:10 AM~12208627
> *
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 20 2008, 09:24 AM~12208962
> *TEAM VANDERSLICE PUTTIN IT DOWN LIKE ITS NO BODIES BUSINESS!!!  :0
> 
> ROB AND TRAVIS TWO DANGEROUS MOFOS!!!!!
> 
> KEEP IT UP PLAYAZ!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VATOS LOCOS!!!! BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT CARNAL!!!!

ONE OF MY FAVOURITE MOVIES!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 21 2008, 02:06 PM~12222492
> *VATOS LOCOS!!!!  BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT CARNAL!!!!
> 
> ONE OF MY FAVOURITE MOVIES!!!!
> *


 HELL YEAH DOGG


----------



## Y U H8TIN

TTT


----------



## showandgo

one of the best. his creativeness makes me wanna quit, well actually on the real i look up to him and his skills one luv homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 23 2008, 06:07 PM~12237404
> *one of the best. his creativeness makes me wanna quit, well actually on the real i look up to him and his skills one luv homie
> *




Should make you want to keep searching for different approaches to applying painting & freshening ideas done by others with your own flair making them even more unique ....... 

Thats the way i see it .........


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

*HERE IS A FEW MORE FOR BIZ!*


----------



## Glassed Out

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND PICTURES!


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 25 2008, 10:14 AM~12253240
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND PICTURES!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

happy thankxgiving from kandy shop customz


----------



## montemanls

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TRAVIS AND ROB AND 2 UR FAMILIES HAVE A GOOD ONE NEW MEXICO STYLE


----------



## Airborne

I have been in the Army for a long time and I want you New Mexicans to eat some hot ass chile. Happy Thanksgiving 505!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 25 2008, 07:37 AM~12251842
> *HERE IS A FEW MORE FOR BIZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the reason Rob has no equal. I could go on about it all day, but the very few paint jobs posted here would be a teaser. I am saving money for rob to do a symple Paratrooper themed paint job. I figure by the time I have the money I'll have the time ti ride home and drop it off.


Keep it up. Rob still has no equal.


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2008, 08:09 PM~12278335
> *This is the reason Rob has no equal. I could go on about it all day, but the very few paint jobs posted here would be a teaser. I am saving money for rob to do a symple Paratrooper themed paint job. I figure by the time I have the money I'll have the time ti ride home and drop it off.
> Keep it up. Rob still has no equal.
> *


thanks for the love homie...when ever your ready....we got you!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 25 2008, 06:37 AM~12251842
> *HERE IS A FEW MORE FOR BIZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 25 2008, 06:37 AM~12251842
> *HERE IS A FEW MORE FOR BIZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WORK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROB IS AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN THE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T
T
T*


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

TTT FOR ROB


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hubcap

I just came across your work man you are bbbbaaaaaddddd asssssssss thats for sure. It must take you a long time to paint all those patterns.


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 06:03 PM~12194832
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALWAYS BEEN ON THE LEFT...LOOK IN THIS PIC...THIS IS CASONOVA III RIGHT HERE....AND CASONOVA IV THE ONE IN THE PIC ABOVE IS THE SAME CAR...STRIPPED DOWN...
> *


IT WAS CASANOVA THAT INSPIRED ME ,KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ROB.

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 09:44 PM~12330064
> *IT WAS CASANOVA THAT INSPIRED ME ,KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ROB.
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , WE GOT MAD RESPECT IN NEW MEXICO FOR YOUR SHIT TO MAN!! KEEP THAT HOT SHIT COMING HOMIE!!


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 25 2008, 10:14 AM~12253240
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND PICTURES!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*TTT*


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

*TO THE TOP FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST FUCKEN PAINTERS IN THE WORLD!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:01 PM~12382065
> *TO THE TOP FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST FUCKEN PAINTERS IN THE WORLD!!!
> 
> *


VERY WELL PUT


----------



## MR JOKER




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:01 PM~12382065
> *TO THE TOP FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST FUCKEN PAINTERS IN THE WORLD!!!
> 
> *


*X 76*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

T
T
T


----------



## montemanls

what up new mexico


----------



## SWIPH

Jus wanna stop in and say whats up to all of the VANDERSLICES BITERS that be stoppin in and takin peeks at this topic :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

HEY *MR.FISHEYE*
HAS ROB DONE ANYTHING IN A BABY BLUE.......
POST IF HE HAS....


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2008, 04:26 PM~12403169
> *HEY MR.FISHEYE
> HAS ROB DONE ANYTHING IN A BABY BLUE.......
> POST IF HE HAS....
> *


ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...

*this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal*


----------



## thecandyman

WOW! THIS MANS GOT SICK SKILLZZZZZ.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 12 2008, 03:37 PM~12414082
> *ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...
> 
> this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUT OF CALI THIS GUY PUTS IT DOWN


----------



## MISTER ED

> ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...
> 
> *this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH BIG TIGGERS CAR IS GOING TO COME OUT SICK.....
> 
> IS IT ALMOST DONE ????
> 
> BY THE WAY WUT UP TIGGER


----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 12 2008, 07:53 PM~12416334
> *WOW! THIS MANS GOT SICK SKILLZZZZZ.
> *


THANKS CANDYMAN


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 12 2008, 09:34 PM~12417119
> *OUT OF CALI THIS GUY PUTS IT DOWN
> *


THANKS JOE


----------



## mr.fisheye

> ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...
> 
> *this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH BIG TIGGERS CAR IS GOING TO COME OUT SICK.....
> 
> IS IT ALMOST DONE ????
> 
> BY THE WAY WUT UP TIGGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WILL BE IN 09....NO WORRIES, WHENS ITS DONE...U WILL SEE IT IN HERE...FULL PHOTOSHOOT WITH JUANITA  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 12 2008, 03:37 PM~12414082
> *ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...
> 
> this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Dec 13 2008, 05:21 AM~12419280
> *if that is real.........MUTHA FUCKER WHY YOU GOTTA GO PUT SOMEBODYS BUSINESS ON BLAST!!!! that is immature as fuck,grow up!!!! :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 13 2008, 07:01 AM~12419388
> *TAKE UR LITTLE PICTURE AND FUCK YOURSELF WITH IT....DICK RIDING MUTHERFUCKER....
> *


X2


----------



## carsofabq

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 13 2008, 11:54 AM~12420555
> *X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 1 post sounds like someone is up to no good trying to start some shit dont hide behind the screen names
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*thanks for deleting that BULLSHIT ...L.I.L. MOD :biggrin:  *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 13 2008, 02:40 PM~12421465
> *thanks for deleting that BULLSHIT  ...L.I.L. MOD :biggrin:
> *


:yes: fucking haters.....


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> ummm yeah, ill have to look though....we got some oriental blues, and teals are our most recent...
> 
> *this one here on the right will be out for 09, 65 rag....teal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH BIG TIGGERS CAR IS GOING TO COME OUT SICK.....
> 
> IS IT ALMOST DONE ????
> 
> BY THE WAY WUT UP TIGGER
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIE! ITS GETTING THERE BRO HOPEFUULY HAVE IT DONE FOR AZ IF NOT DENVER FOR SURE !
Click to expand...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## MISTER ED

:thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT


----------



## KickRocksbitch

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 07:36 PM~10271214
> *ONCE U GET A ROB JOB...U GET ONE OF THESE..ITS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY4LIFE

I PMND U TRAV


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## carsofabq

:twak: BITCH SLAPPING THE COMPETITION


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 21 2008, 09:17 AM~12489074
> *:twak: BITCH SLAPPING THE COMPETITION
> *


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 06:36 PM~10271214
> *ONCE U GET A ROB JOB...U GET ONE OF THESE..ITS LIKE A 2 FOR 1 DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:24 PM~12466210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:24 PM~12466210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## MISTER ED

*FROM:</span>










:biggrin:*


----------



## carsofabq

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## crenshaw magraw

awesome work


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy80

uffin: uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Airborne

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 08:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No but its getting cloudy in the 2nd pick looks like a storm is coming.












































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

damn they straight took the whole paint jobn and did it on another car..
thats some serious biting right there..
i understnad takin ideals, we all do that... but damn..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 08:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2009, 06:40 PM~12764439
> *damn they straight took the whole  paint jobn and did it on another car..
> thats some serious biting right there..
> i understnad takin ideals, we all do that... but damn..
> *


yeah man...i try not to get upset anymore...its more of a compliment i guess...they actually did a pretty good job in copying it...serious :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 08:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 21 2009, 01:21 PM~12772081
> *THATS FUCKED UP.
> *


EH...IT IS, BUT WHAT CAN WE DO...... :biggrin: FUCK IT, WE WILL JUST KEEP DROPPING NEW SHIT AND LET THEM.... WE KNOW WHAT WE DO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 01:33 PM~12772224
> *EH...IT IS, BUT WHAT CAN WE DO...... :biggrin: FUCK IT, WE WILL JUST KEEP DROPPING NEW SHIT AND LET THEM.... WE KNOW WHAT WE DO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 12:59 PM~12771899
> *yeah man...i try not to get upset anymore...its more of a compliment i guess...they actually did a pretty good job in copying it...serious  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, they did


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 12:30 AM~12779578
> *yea, they did
> *


 :yes: ...what u workin on now sic?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 12:30 AM~12779578
> *yea, they did
> *


x2 but looks like no candy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jan 22 2009, 07:28 AM~12780402-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: ...what u workin on now sic?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT A CUTTY AND MONTE IN SHOP RIGHT NOW. I POSTED PICS IN MY TOPIC
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Glassed Out_@Jan 22 2009, 12:23 PM~12782402
> *x2 but looks like no candy
> *


PIC SO FAR AWAY, CANT TELL


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2009, 08:12 AM~12790915
> *I GOT A CUTTY AND MONTE IN SHOP RIGHT NOW. I POSTED PICS IN MY TOPIC
> PIC SO FAR AWAY, CANT TELL
> *


WORD HOMIE....ILL CHECK UM OUT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

T
T
T


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*TTT*


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm looked like they pealed it off.

but i guess when u do shit that turns heads,people will bite


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

*TTT*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## JAZZY2

do you have any pics of a g.body with your patterns on the top,i thought i had seen one of a hopper but couldnt find it


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 09:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shameless mofos


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Feb 16 2009, 10:55 AM~13016800
> *do you have any pics of a g.body with your patterns on the top,i thought  i had seen one of a hopper but couldnt find it
> *


THIS ONE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

:worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## JAZZY2

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 PM~13024720
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah .i thougt i saw a blue one also,this is the best paint on a hopper out there


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

just wondering but how much for a paint job?
with some patterns something like the cutlass but on a 65 impala?
where is he located anyone have a number?


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 25 2009, 08:23 PM~13113230
> *just wondering but how much for a paint job?
> with some patterns something like the cutlass but on a 65 impala?
> where is he located anyone have a number?
> *


Robs Website


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13113230
> *just wondering but how much for a paint job?
> with some patterns something like the cutlass but on a 65 impala?
> where is he located anyone have a number?
> *


I would just let him go nuts on the patterns. He is the most creative painter out there.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 25 2009, 08:23 PM~13113230
> *just wondering but how much for a paint job?
> with some patterns something like the cutlass but on a 65 impala?
> where is he located anyone have a number?
> *


we can do what ever you need homie....we located in Albuquerque New Mexico..

our webite is located in my signature...log on there, and our sales email in in there....or shoot me a PM and we could work something out


----------



## carsofabq

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13051174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am about THIS close to sending my guitar off to get done the fuck up. Wish I had a car any where near New Mexico, but I am in fucking NC. Rob is still the ONLY painter I would let paint my shit.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 19 2009, 02:20 PM~13051174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rob is ahead of his time  keep laying them tape lines ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT............................................


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## caddydaddy80

TTT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 09:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm.. where's this "Caddy" you speak of? :dunno: I see a Lincoln! maybe my eyes are bad... :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could *feel* the patterns on the front header panel. I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:30 PM~13024720
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am not a fan of orange but I don't give a shit-this paint job is awesome.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYBE A LITTLE ON THE HEADER PANEL?, I DIDNT THINK WE MISSED ANYTHING BUFFING IT BUT HEY,WE BUSTED OUT THIS CAR IN 3 DAYS FROM START TO FINISH JUST A QUICKIE!  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 24 2009, 07:32 AM~13372167
> *MAYBE A LITTLE ON THE HEADER PANEL?, I DIDNT THINK WE MISSED ANYTHING BUFFING IT BUT HEY,WE BUSTED OUT THIS CAR IN 3 DAYS FROM START TO FINISH JUST A QUICKIE!    :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Perfect paint always has what I call - "Perfect Imperfections" .................  


Even if you Could feel the lines , not all paint with tape out work can be ripped & buffed to a perfectly level surface.... A hard line edge would be different but a gradual wetsanded & buffed soft line is different............


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 AM~13372488
> *Perfect paint always has what I call - "Perfect Imperfections" .................
> Even if you Could feel the lines , not all paint with tape out work can be ripped & buffed to a perfectly level surface.... A hard line edge would be different but a gradual wetsanded & buffed soft line is different............
> *


exactly....most of the time we can get um....sometimes not...


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 AM~13372488
> *Perfect paint always has what I call - "Perfect Imperfections" .................
> Even if you Could feel the lines , not all paint with tape out work can be ripped & buffed to a perfectly level surface.... A hard line edge would be different but a gradual wetsanded & buffed soft line is different............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

3 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



How many Mugs you got working at once !!!!!!????????




I thought I tore some shit up when i zone out ........ But damn - 3 Days !!!!!!! Finger tips get wore off ripping off tape like that !!!!!!!!


HAHA


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 08:31 AM~13372563
> *3 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How many Mugs you got working at once !!!!!!????????
> I thought I tore some shit up when i zone out ........ But damn - 3 Days !!!!!!! Finger tips get wore off ripping off tape like that !!!!!!!!
> HAHA
> *


 2 GUYS BRO, BUT MOSTLY JUST ROB TEARING IT UP BUT 3 DAYS IS 3 DAYS 72 HOURS WITH MAYBE AN HOUR OR TWO BREAK! :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O.+Mar 24 2009, 08:32 AM~13372167-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE A LITTLE ON THE HEADER PANEL?, I DIDNT THINK WE MISSED ANYTHING BUFFING IT BUT HEY,WE BUSTED OUT THIS CAR IN *3 DAYS* FROM START TO FINISH JUST A QUICKIE!    :biggrin:[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is crazy! Seriously, everytime I look at that hood I just get lost in those patterns! All that 3D overlapping and smokelike underlayer..incredible!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 09:22 AM~13372488
> *Perfect paint always has what I call - "Perfect Imperfections" .................
> Even if you Could feel the lines , not all paint with tape out work can be ripped & buffed to a perfectly level surface.... A hard line edge would be different but a gradual wetsanded & buffed soft line is different............*


Yeah thats what level I take some customers street cars to.. My car you can't feel any of the patterns. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 24 2009, 08:45 AM~13372676
> *   Wow, that is crazy! Seriously, everytime I look at that hood I just get lost in those patterns! All that 3D overlapping and smokelike underlayer..incredible!
> Yeah thats what level I take some customers street cars to.. My car you can't feel any of the patterns. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 24 2009, 07:34 AM~13372586
> *2 GUYS BRO, BUT MOSTLY JUST ROB TEARING IT UP BUT 3 DAYS IS 3 DAYS 72 HOURS WITH MAYBE AN HOUR OR TWO BREAK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jan 20 2009, 07:02 AM~12758378-->
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR* :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it, throwing Speedy's lil cartoon ass on there makes it thier own creation :biggrin:
> DAMN like SIC said - copying a whole paintjob DAMNIT!!!! :nono: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 11:59 AM~12771899
> *yeah man...i try not to get upset anymore...its more of a compliment i guess...they actually did a pretty good job in copying it...serious  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE at least them fuckers copied that shit correctly, but still 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13373706
> *I don't see it, throwing Speedy's lil cartoon ass on there makes it thier own creation  :biggrin:
> DAMN like SIC said - copying a whole paintjob DAMNIT!!!!    :nono: :twak: :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> TRUE at least them fuckers copied that shit correctly, but still
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


lol yeah man they did a good job on biting it.....but be original..you feel me!!  :biggrin: 

thanks for the love though man :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 24 2009, 09:46 AM~13373768
> *lol yeah man they did a good job on biting it.....but be original..you feel me!!    :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the love though man :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY even if youre gonna take ideas make that shit your own...........

You all are puttin some crazy shit out there nice work Rob is on a whole other level with his patterns man - been a fan of his work for awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 24 2009, 11:27 AM~13374098
> *EXACTLY even if youre gonna take ideas make that shit your own...........
> 
> You all are puttin some crazy shit out there nice work Rob is on a whole other level with his patterns man - been a fan of his work for awhile  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 24 2009, 02:27 PM~13374098
> *EXACTLY even if youre gonna take ideas make that shit your own...........
> 
> You all are puttin some crazy shit out there nice work Rob is on a whole other level with his patterns man - been a fan of his work for awhile  :thumbsup:
> *


I remember seeing some of his earlier work and not believing what I saw. He painted a Mustang for my homie and it was fucking nuts. I have said it before and I will say it again... NO FUCKING COMPARISON.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 05:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its not that simple


that shit can be perfectly smooth, then 3 months later after the clear shrinks you can feel the patterns again. in this business, there almost always isnt enough time to let shit set and cure after being sprayed.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13379524
> *its not that simple
> that shit can be perfectly smooth, then 3 months later after the clear shrinks you can feel the patterns again. in this business, there almost always isnt enough time to let shit set and cure after being sprayed.
> *


X2 ITS CUSTOM


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 04:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now I want to go buy another different car and let that one rest in the garage with the rest of them...  

Just Kidding...bwaahahahahhahahaa!! :biggrin: 

Expectations are just that...what someone believes an outcome should be. I have seen cars across the country and at all levels. The paint, the interior, the engine, the hydraulics, the frames, the chrome. All of it can be critiqued and rest assured that flawless is few and far between. Sorry to break it to the little ones that santa is not real and neither is the tooth fairy; but that's reality. And reality is the paint is not flawless. The patterns and layout are definitely above a lot of peoples capabilities and there wasn't anything like it at that show, but there were a couple of cars that had 4 times the labor in detail and just one color choice. It's all a matter of perspective and opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 25 2009, 06:48 PM~13389767
> *Now I want to go buy another different car and let that one rest in the garage with the rest of them...
> 
> Just Kidding...bwaahahahahhahahaa!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Expectations are just that...what someone believes an outcome should be.  I have seen cars across the country and at all levels.  The paint, the interior, the engine, the hydraulics, the frames, the chrome.  All of it can be critiqued and rest assured that flawless is few and far between.  Sorry to break it to the little ones that santa is not real and neither is the tooth fairy; but that's reality.  And reality is the paint is not flawless.  The patterns and layout are definitely above a lot of peoples capabilities and there wasn't anything like it at that show, but there were a couple of cars that had 4 times the labor in detail and just one color choice.  It's all a matter of perspective and opinion.  :biggrin:
> *







So true........ 


Im trying to get something out there on that Big Boy level - No ones payed me enough to do it yet & my own rides are a few years out.........

But,, I will try ............. I see a nice colorful horizon for the "Look & Feel" of paint work on cars to come in the MN/WI region ............


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 04:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> *


yeah, i bought my ride out of state for a good price, mainly for the paint job. I even had a guy go check it out for me. But when the ride got here, most the graphics look like they were purposley made to look 3D  among other things.I mean it stands out bad... Some times you think when someone puts the time and thought into some advanced stuff that the basic stuff shouldnt even be an issue, yet you always see bad masking, peeling clear around edges,etc on colorchanges and patterned candy rides..


----------



## carsofabq

TTT


----------



## carsofabq

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 4 2009, 09:28 PM~13185464
> *rob is ahead of his time  keep laying them tape lines ttt
> *


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 13 2008, 05:10 PM~12422401
> *WHAT UP HOMIE! ITS GETTING THERE BRO HOPEFUULY HAVE IT DONE FOR AZ IF NOT DENVER FOR SURE !
> *


WHATS UP TIGGER LOOKING GOOD.NICE 65


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13389767
> *Now I want to go buy another different car and let that one rest in the garage with the rest of them...
> 
> Just Kidding...bwaahahahahhahahaa!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Expectations are just that...what someone believes an outcome should be.  I have seen cars across the country and at all levels.  The paint, the interior, the engine, the hydraulics, the frames, the chrome.  All of it can be critiqued and rest assured that flawless is few and far between.  Sorry to break it to the little ones that santa is not real and neither is the tooth fairy; but that's reality.  And reality is the paint is not flawless.  The patterns and layout are definitely above a lot of peoples capabilities and there wasn't anything like it at that show, but there were a couple of cars that had 4 times the labor in detail and just one color choice.  It's all a matter of perspective and opinion.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

anything new coming out?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13923414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13923425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice escalade.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 PM~13024720
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHTEST PAINTED CUTTY AND HOPPER, LOVE THE WAY IT IS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## shoez86

man first let me say that is some of the sickest paint jobs I've ever seen, I literally sat at this page an hour ago and started at page 1 and couldn't click away. just in case I missed something. i need a RV paint job after viewing that chit. I will have to get him on the plane to the 808 for some R and R with the fam and a paint job on the side lol. keep it up and keep those updates fresh much love


----------



## BlueBerry

How many rolls of tape Does he go thru on - Lets say the Cutlass above & then on the Glasshouse of Biz's ?????


I burn thru alot of fine line tape & I even reuse some ......... I cant imagine what he goes thru


----------



## Flowrider

how do you reuse tape ?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@May 19 2009, 07:38 PM~13940177
> *man first let me say that is some of the sickest paint jobs I've ever seen,  I literally sat at this page an hour ago and started at page 1 and couldn't click away.  just in case I missed something.  i need a RV paint job after viewing that chit.  I will have to get him on the plane to the 808 for some R and R with the fam and a paint job on the side lol.  keep it up and keep those updates fresh  much love
> *


lol thanks for the love man....we are always down to travel.....let us know we could work something out


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 20 2009, 12:07 AM~13943246
> *How many rolls of tape Does he go thru on - Lets say the Cutlass above & then on the Glasshouse of Biz's ?????
> I burn thru alot of fine line tape & I even reuse some ......... I cant imagine what he goes thru
> *


it just depends on the job....but lets say this when he is done pulling tape off the car...its always in a ball........ive seen some as big as medicine balls, some bigger


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## caddydaddy80

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 20 2009, 02:25 AM~13943715
> *how do you reuse tape ?
> *





Well its a process ..

1st you do your pattern & whatnot ...

2nd - you pull the masking tape & that off 

3rd ,, you have the fineline still on the surface - Pull off

4th - If its still good / I hang it from somewhere & Use it for a smaller area 



* Sometimes , The patter or fade is so light - It dont mess up the tape much & its adheres like it was new.......... 













Mr FishEye - I hear you on that = I have tape rolls around - usually golfball sized in fine line only............ 



When I asked my paint rep if i can order a case of tape - He asked why i wanted to buy all that tape at one time cause fresh tape would be better ....

I said that I plan on using a case or more - Just on my 1 car............. All he can say was "Holy Shit / thats alot of fucking tape....!!!!!!!!!!!!!" haha


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD TO ME ,AND I KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ,ROB IS A TRUE CRAFTSMAN AND A GREAT ARTIST.

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## caddydaddy80




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT...........................


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 26 2009, 08:07 AM~13997950
> *Well its a process ..
> 
> 1st you do your pattern & whatnot ...
> 
> 2nd - you pull the masking tape & that off
> 
> 3rd ,, you have the fineline still on the surface - Pull off
> 
> 4th - If its still good / I hang it from somewhere & Use it for a smaller area
> * Sometimes , The patter or fade is so light - It dont mess up the tape much & its adheres like it was new..........
> Mr FishEye - I hear you on that = I have tape rolls around - usually golfball sized in fine line only............
> When I asked my paint rep if i can order a case of tape - He asked why i wanted to buy all that tape at one time cause fresh tape would be better ....
> 
> I said that I plan on using a case or more - Just on my 1 car............. All he can say was "Holy Shit / thats alot of fucking tape....!!!!!!!!!!!!!" haha
> *


thanks, sounds tricky, had no problems with bleeds or anything with doing that ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## caddydaddy80




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT..............................


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13355039
> *Ok. I'm going to safely assume this is Rob's work. It's very,very nice. I do like it ALOT! Now, I took this pic in Minnestota and somebody told me they could feel the patterns on the front header panel.  I don't touch peoples cars, but a couple people told me they could feel the lines. I couldn't believe it! Might as well told a 5-year old there's no Santa! I always had high expectations for the top painters, figured they'd be flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this kinda bugs me when people say this its hard to make shit flawless i see custom painting as you paying for the art work i can look at the baddest built car in the world and i bet i could find atleast one flaw thats what makes it unique if u want flawless then custom paint is not for you weather the clear shrunk and u feel a line or a pattern is a 1/8 of an inch off its the craftsmanship and time put into it if u want flawless go buy a sticker


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 16 2009, 03:58 PM~14209380
> *thanks, sounds tricky, had no problems with bleeds or anything with doing that ?
> *




Its really not tricky - You just peel the tape of & reuse it ........ No bleeds thru the tape but,,, if your not carefull - you tend to see some over spray where the adhesive dont hold down the masking.


I tend to be up at 4 AM when I paint so ,,, Its not so easy to just run out & get a new roll of tape so ,,, If its still good - I reuse it ......... 




** Finally was able to see ROB's work in person last weekend On the Silver/Black/Blue caprice ,,,, I was ushered away by the cops & told to leave because we all had to go :angry: 


But,,, I liked it ,,,, Wish i could have inspected it more however.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 24 2009, 04:56 AM~14280957
> *Its really not tricky - You just peel the tape of & reuse it ........ No bleeds thru the tape but,,, if your not carefull - you tend to see some over spray where the adhesive dont hold down the masking.
> I tend to be up at 4 AM when I paint so ,,, Its not so easy to just run out & get a new roll of tape so ,,, If its still good - I reuse it .........
> ** Finally was able to see ROB's work in person last weekend On the Silver/Black/Blue caprice ,,,, I was ushered away by the cops & told to leave because we all had to go  :angry:
> But,,, I liked it ,,,, Wish i could have inspected it more however.
> *


mr "why save money by buying your materials online" is reusing tape :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14282230
> *mr "why save money by buying your materials online" is reusing tape :uh:
> *


His local economy must be crashing all around him because of it.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 24 2009, 01:58 AM~14280756
> *this kinda bugs me when people say this its hard to make shit flawless i see custom painting as you paying for the art work i can look at the baddest built car in the world and i bet i could find atleast one flaw thats what makes it unique  if u want flawless then custom paint is not for you weather the clear shrunk and u feel a line or a pattern is a 1/8 of an inch off its the craftsmanship and time put into it if u want flawless go buy a sticker
> *



X10000000

Ive seen that car, and there is sooooo much work into it, its bound to have a flaw or two, like was said above thats part of custom paint.


----------



## Flowrider

Not only makes it unique, but also shows its all hand work, not too many people realize that.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 29 2008, 08:26 AM~10530039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRAME AND BELLY ROB JUST SPRAYED ON FRIDAY, JUST A COUPLE OF SNEAK PICS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats goin on with this 65


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 27 2009, 07:08 PM~14316778
> *whats goin on with this 65
> *


i heard some guy fROm iraq bought it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 27 2009, 06:08 PM~14316778
> *whats goin on with this 65
> *


*THE CAR WAS TOTALED IN A HOUSE FIRE! 
THANKS, AND HAVE A NICE DAY!* :0


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 30 2009, 09:24 AM~14339671
> *THE CAR WAS TOTALED IN A HOUSE FIRE!
> THANKS, AND HAVE A NICE DAY! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Jun 27 2009, 07:40 PM~14316960-->
> 
> 
> 
> i heard some guy fROm iraq bought it :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigTigger R.O._@Jun 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14339671
> *THE CAR WAS TOTALED IN A HOUSE FIRE!
> THANKS, AND HAVE A NICE DAY! :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14339671
> *THE CAR WAS TOTALED IN A HOUSE FIRE!
> THANKS, AND HAVE A NICE DAY! :0
> *



damn that sucks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 24 2009, 12:58 AM~14280756
> *this kinda bugs me when people say this its hard to make shit flawless i see custom painting as you paying for the art work i can look at the baddest built car in the world and i bet i could find atleast one flaw thats what makes it unique  if u want flawless then custom paint is not for you weather the clear shrunk and u feel a line or a pattern is a 1/8 of an inch off its the craftsmanship and time put into it if u want flawless go buy a sticker
> *



there is NO SUCH THING as a perfect paint job , it just impossible there are too many variables to deal with. 
if you want to pick a part robs paint job or any well known custom painters work ther may be flaws but robs shit is sick no one should pick it apart except him


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats a hell of a paint collection. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2009, 11:50 AM~14511326
> *thats a hell of a paint collection.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## skinnyboy517

RO you got some close ups of that lexus?


----------



## Ese Caqui

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by skinnyboy517_@Jul 21 2009, 04:29 PM~14541177
> *RO you got some close ups of that lexus?
> *


THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW HOMIE.....


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 18 2009, 12:27 AM~14509544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have a talent!!! best paint jobs i have seen on here keep the pics comming homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 13 2009, 03:35 AM~14754936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTMFT...........................


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 08:11 PM~14531889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUTE GIRL!!


----------



## dectrone

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 03:42 PM~11248165
> *SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30
> 
> BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE HAS THE NICEST EVERYTHING.....WHO EVER RING LOCKS THIS WOMEN IS KING, HER BREASSTTTSSS ARE ROUND AND PLUMP LOOKIN HAHAHAH


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## MiKLO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, PHXROJOE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT.......................


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

post before and after pics of halloween the orange regal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 07:42 PM~14999080
> *post before and after pics of halloween the orange regal
> *


the one that chad in ft worth tx built? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 04:51 AM~14906784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! loving this 1


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:04 PM~14999261
> *the one that chad in ft worth tx built? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## mrpuppet

:0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 07:42 PM~14999080
> *post before and after pics of halloween the orange regal
> *


*BEFORE*









*AFTER* :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO68RAG

SOME DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 05:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oooooooooo wwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!
dis b is so damn clean!!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 04:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM


----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 05:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn bRO ya got down :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 05:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SWITCH HITTA

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 06:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 08:10 PM~14531869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS GURL IS VERY PRETTY .. NICE PAINT JOB ALSO...


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## gottie




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*T.T.T.* :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

yup yup..TTT..ANYTHING NEW DONE BY ROB YET...


----------



## sic713

:0


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2009, 10:44 AM~15444872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## mago




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 04:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuuuuuuuuck thats nice,good work rob


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## zul_king_86

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2009, 10:44 AM~15444872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Guest

really nice work rob.. you are 100% top dog when it comes to throwing down on some patterns/paint..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2009, 09:44 AM~15444872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTMFT............. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT !


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## mikegDenver

:worship:


----------



## gottie




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 29 2009, 05:32 PM~15814348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this 1!! not too much!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## nsane67

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 29 2009, 05:32 PM~15814348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the paint on this ride... do you have any more pictures???if you do please post some more ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

i just wanna know if theres any pics of the work while its being masked up, i just want to know where to start at!!!!

loving this stuff, its shit like this that makes me love painting cars and wanting to learn more!!!


----------



## ke miras

Any pics of the latest version of RM?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 27 2009, 08:32 AM~16100137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanna know if theres any pics of the work while its being masked up, i just want to know where to start at!!!!
> 
> loving this stuff, its shit like this that makes me love painting cars and wanting to learn more!!!
> *


x2!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## Hannibal Lector

damn that must be alot of time and looks confusing. but hella of a job!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Dec 27 2009, 09:38 AM~16100155
> *Any pics of the latest version of RM?
> *


----------



## 65rivi

who owns this car now? I know it ain't Fabian...


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 29 2009, 09:28 AM~16120828
> *who owns this car now? I know it ain't Fabian...
> *


Yea its his... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 65rivi

Where's he "hiding"


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 30 2009, 12:37 PM~16133511
> *Where's he "hiding"
> *


dont start this lil fabian bs all over again, this is a topic for Vanderslices paint work, not about who owns the cars he painted. Get over it allready, its been years now.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 27 2009, 08:32 AM~16100137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanna know if theres any pics of the work while its being masked up, i just want to know where to start at!!!!
> 
> loving this stuff, its shit like this that makes me love painting cars and wanting to learn more!!!
> *


happy new year "mr next level" hey rob u and your fam have a good one.


----------



## The Perfect Sin

Happy New Year :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 19 2009, 02:20 PM~13051174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we bought this car, its in southern califas


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 27 2009, 08:32 AM~16100137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanna know if theres any pics of the work while its being masked up, i just want to know where to start at!!!!
> 
> loving this stuff, its shit like this that makes me love painting cars and wanting to learn more!!!
> *


shit down and study it.. i mean really study it.. youll be able to count the layers and then you get it..

all starts off with a silver base..

ive studied a couple of the cars ... its complicated, just gotta take it one layer at a time


----------



## 65rivi

You're right, my apologies. Rob, was not my intentions.
I praise your workmanship, didn't mean to downplay any of it whatsoever.

@ Johny bro, could've been handled better, but thanks for putting me in my place. Was kinda tacky for me to do that.



> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Dec 30 2009, 01:34 PM~16134092
> *dont start this lil fabian bs all over again, this is a topic for Vanderslices paint work, not about who owns the cars he painted. Get over it allready, its been years now.
> *


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

*Here is a H2 rob finished a couple of months back.* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: looks killer


----------



## caddydaddy80

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 05:51 AM~14906784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CAR UP FOR SALE GET AT ME IF INTRESTED!!!


----------



## caddydaddy80

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

tigger have you talked to ROb


----------



## DOUGHBOY940

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Jan 7 2010, 03:29 PM~16216487
> *THIS CAR UP FOR SALE GET AT ME IF INTRESTED!!!
> *


whats da ticket on this one


----------



## caddydaddy80

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY940_@Jan 13 2010, 09:02 AM~16276219
> *whats da ticket on this one
> *


$14,000


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2010, 09:28 PM~16272852
> *tigger have you talked to ROb
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 27 2009, 08:32 AM~16100137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanna know if theres any pics of the work while its being masked up, i just want to know where to start at!!!!
> 
> loving this stuff, its shit like this that makes me love painting cars and wanting to learn more!!!
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 13 2010, 03:19 PM~16279396
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## caddydaddy80




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ONE OF THE GREATEST PAINTERS OUT THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:happysad:


----------



## Guest




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

any new pics?


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 11:37 AM~12191067
> *A FEW MORE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that shit right there that smoke in gray how would i do that myself would i air brush that all in or what lmk plz thanks that looks so sick


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

TTT


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

What happen to the pics?

I'm building a model car with a venderslice style paint job :cheesy:


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10311960
> *What every happened to CASANOVA ?  Also isnt this truck OLD SCHOOL ALA MADRE Joes old Truck?  What every happened to that truck last time I saw it was at Kreative Koncepts over on high street. Also what every happened to Joe???? I know a lot of Questions.
> *


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10311960
> *What every happened to CASANOVA ?  Also isnt this truck OLD SCHOOL ALA MADRE Joes old Truck?  What every happened to that truck last time I saw it was at Kreative Koncepts over on high street. Also what every happened to Joe???? I know a lot of Questions.
> *


if you dont know its non of your business


----------



## caddydaddy80

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Nice profile!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10935464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## snoopy0

do you do lowriderbikes too and also


























:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## loveispain

Does anybody know how to get into contact with rob. Got a car with his paint on it but the top needs to be redone.


----------



## snoopy0

BRAND NEW LOCATION !!!


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR MY HOMIE ROB :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## KEN DOGG




----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 10:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good bro


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass paint job
nice


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLLY SHIT. ROB GETS DOWN.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 15 2010, 12:37 AM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gawd dam this bitch is serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Hustle Town

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK KEN DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> that shit mean and clean faaaawk :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> that shit mean and clean faaaawk :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD
Click to expand...


----------



## bigboy4040

Badest work i have ever seen ....


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just perfect...period :wow:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 20 2010, 04:05 AM~17245325
> *just perfect...period :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 20 2010, 07:54 PM~17253198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17253198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought this was tigs lac at first


----------



## KEN DOGG

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 20 2010, 07:54 PM~17253198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have pics of the other newones :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 10:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## bigshod




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

ttt


----------



## DANEAL

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WORK


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

Wow! Good stuff in here!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

BUMP


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 10:37 PM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 27 2008, 06:22 PM~10271568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shit brings back some memories....... :cheesy:


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 04:22 PM~12403132
> *Jus wanna stop in and say whats up to all of the VANDERSLICES BITERS that be stoppin in and takin peeks at this topic :biggrin:
> *


:nono: no bitting!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## lowlowlow

Whatever happened to that gold LTD he did? I remember it was on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Guest




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## cutebratt04




----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## gottie




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 PM~13024720
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE IS CLEAN AS FUCK NOT TO MUCH PATTERNS JUST ENOUGH ROB DID HIS THING ON THIS ONE.........MUCH RESPECT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

only 3 rides i like that he did ... casonaova ..showtime...and mackdaddy...the rest are to loud ....


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## DUKE CITY RO




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 13 2010, 02:24 PM~16279444-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that shit mean and clean  faaaawk  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KEN DOGG_@Apr 15 2010, 12:37 AM~17197635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baddest lines :wow:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 28 2010, 09:57 PM~18430510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15814348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats unique....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 48BOMBITA




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 06:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Tigger, wassup bRO, send me a pm about this car when u see this post. Gotta few questions for ya


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## hoodstar

I remember his shop in Tucson. What ever happened to Rudy? He had a Toyota corrola brandywine with silver graphics


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 05:40 AM~15024025
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN...... :wow: :wow: :wow: 
HW MUCH ROBS PAINT JOBBS RUN?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotE
> 
> HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Sep 15 2010, 10:39 AM~18573535
> *DAMN...... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> HW MUCH ROBS PAINT JOBBS RUN?
> *


10k+ for super show stopping, never before seen quality.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## KEN DOGG

my tow truck gettin a touch from the man


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

Tight wk Homie!!!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 8 2010, 07:24 PM~19019473
> *
> *


Any word from rob


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2010, 07:11 PM~19037313
> *Any word from rob
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 15 2010, 05:46 PM~19075259
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 15 2010, 06:05 PM~19075972
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 15 2010, 09:10 PM~19077240
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

:0 Did you see that regal :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Oct 21 2010, 07:03 PM~18874730
> *my tow truck gettin a touch from the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!! :biggrin: 
mas ...mas


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

ttt


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19788316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Espanola Rollerz

layit


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 4 2011, 02:26 PM~19788270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## mister smiley

dam I like the way this one turned out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz

MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/028.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

ttt


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz

COMING SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## DJ63

This one I like! Got some wild lines



> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 8 2011, 07:10 PM~19821594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GATO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 09:02 AM~12758378
> *JUST CAME ACROSS THIS CADDY IN OFF TOPIC.....ANYBODY SEE ANYTHING SIMALAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Freakin sick insane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 22 2008, 07:25 PM~10479526
> *OK OK OK ....HERE IS SOME PIX OF THE LOVELY MS. JUANITA FROM SOME PHOTOSHOOTS ME AND HER DID (QUIT FUCKIN PM'ING ME..LOL)...DID THESE IN THE HEART OF BURQUE...OLD TOWN.....
> 
> IM TRYING TO TALK HER INTO A CALENDER.....WHAT U GUYS THINK??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE IS WONDERFUL


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 9 2011, 08:58 AM~19826129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 robs one of my fav.


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## Espanola Rollerz

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## SouthTexasCustom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 93caddy

Nice work !!


----------



## Mr. Flatline

WUZ UP BROTHAS!!!! IM STARTING A NON-PROFIT FOUNDATION CALLED CRUISING FOR AUTISM... TO HELP TRY AND RAISE AWARENESS FOR AUTISM.. IM THROWING A BENEFIT CARSHOW-CARWASH LATER THIS MONTH IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.. ALL FUNDS RAISED WILL BE DONATED TO AUTISM SPEAKS .ORG.. WE HAVE PLANS ON TAKING IT TO OTHER MAJOR CITIES. IN THE NEAR FUTURE... WITH THE SUPPORT OF OUR FAMILY AND OTHER CARCLUBS I KNOW IT CAN BE A SUCCESS... LETS TAKE A STAND AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR OUR CHILDREN THANX...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 8 2011, 08:10 PM~19821594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


This is killin' it


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

TTT for Rob


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Trendsetta 68

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> This is killin' it


Agreed !


----------



## Mario Loco

uffin:uffin::420:


----------



## Mario Loco

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

how much does paint like this cost, does anyone know ?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT 

nice meeting you today homie ...


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

IS ROB STILL PAINTING?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

He is....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT FOR VANDERSLICE


----------



## Wedo 505

Another Rob paint job.


----------



## Wedo 505

Another view


----------



## steamboat

To the top!!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

https://www.youtube.com/user/MrStyling13


----------

